# Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln



## Carp--Angler (12. November 2009)

Da es ja im Raubfischforum auch eine Thema gibt ( Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe ) dachte ich ich mache auch mal eins im Karpfenforum auf .
*Ich hoffe dass jeder etwas beitragen kann ?
Und auch soll .
*Und ich mache gleich mal den anfang .
Habe mir heute was für mein auto machen lassen .


----------



## Horneff (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Einfach klasse,
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....r-p-17248&cName=zubehoer-boxenkaesten-c-30_52


----------



## Tino (12. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Gerade bezahlt.Wird die Tage kommen.



http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....inkl-tasche-p-18076&cName=liegen-stuehle-c-27


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mit so einem Aufkleber würde ich mein Auto nicht bekleben. Es sieht zwar gut aus, aber ich würde folgendes Bedenken:

- es weiß jeder, das ein Angler am Wasser ist. Besuch ist zwar schön, aber nur wenn ich ihn mir wünsche;
- die Gefahr das die Kiste aufgebrochen wird, ist sehr hoch! Denn die Autoknacker können sich ja denken, das du lange wegbleiben wirst;

Und vor allem würde ich den C&R-Spruch weglassen. Man kann und sollte es ja praktizieren, man muß es aber nicht rausposaunen. Es gibt auch millitante Tierschützer und Angler-Hasser.


Ansonsten hab ich mal wieder meinen Gerätehändler um 40€ reicher gemacht. Helimontagen, Stirnlampe, Mircofaser-Unterwäsche und zwei Bleie...


----------



## colognecarp (13. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

das coolste von dem ganzen kram den ich mir letzte woche bestellt hab ist das anaconda carp gear bag !

gefolpt ist etwas die max nollert dvd

heute müsste das schlauchboot mit motor ankommen |supergri


----------



## Carras (13. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mit so einem Aufkleber würde ich mein Auto nicht bekleben. Es sieht zwar gut aus, aber ich würde folgendes Bedenken:
> 
> - es weiß jeder, das ein Angler am Wasser ist. Besuch ist zwar schön, aber nur wenn ich ihn mir wünsche;
> - die Gefahr das die Kiste aufgebrochen wird, ist sehr hoch! Denn die Autoknacker können sich ja denken, das du lange wegbleiben wirst;
> ...


 
|good:


Das Gleiche wollte ich auch sagen.


----------



## derNershofer (13. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

bei mit kan heute
-jrc twin skin sti 2 mann
-jrc boili bag
-einige dipps
-pva
das war mein einkauf


----------



## Luigi 01 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mit so einem Aufkleber würde ich mein Auto nicht bekleben. Es sieht zwar gut aus, aber ich würde folgendes Bedenken:
> 
> - es weiß jeder, das ein Angler am Wasser ist. Besuch ist zwar schön, aber nur wenn ich ihn mir wünsche;
> - die Gefahr das die Kiste aufgebrochen wird, ist sehr hoch! Denn die Autoknacker können sich ja denken, das du lange wegbleiben wirst;
> ...


 

Recht haste!


----------



## thobi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ich hab ein neues zuhause;-)

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...rev=/images?q=trakker+pioneer&hl=de&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Verkaufs- und Tauschangebote gehören nicht in die normalen Unterforen. Dafür gibts die kostenlosen Kleinanzeigen.
Die entsprechenden postings hier habe ich gelöscht.

Ebenfalls gelöscht hab ich Fremdfotos wegen des Urheberrechts.


----------



## RheinBarbe (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mit so einem Aufkleber würde ich mein Auto nicht bekleben. Es sieht zwar gut aus, aber ich würde folgendes Bedenken:
> 
> - es weiß jeder, das ein Angler am Wasser ist. Besuch ist zwar schön, aber nur wenn ich ihn mir wünsche;
> - die Gefahr das die Kiste aufgebrochen wird, ist sehr hoch! Denn die Autoknacker können sich ja denken, das du lange wegbleiben wirst;
> ...


Sehe ich teilweise anders.

Was wäre wenn der Angler nur mal schnell zum anfüttern am Wasser ist, was Karpfenangler ja oft und viel machen?

Meistens haben Angler noch zig weitere Angelsachen im Auto liegen, die einen als Angler "entlarven".

Wenn jemand einen Fussballvereinsaufkleber auf dem Auto hat und in der nähe eines Stadions parkt wo gerade diese Mannschaft spielt, kann ein Räuber auch davon ausgehen, dass der Autobesitzer länger weg ist. Das ist übringens auf so viele Sachen/Bereiche zutreffend.

Der C&R Aufkleber ist zwar nicht strafbar, drückt aber eine Straftat aus. Beim Karpfenangeln mit Boilie kann man eben nicht mal sagen, dass ein Karpfen ein "ungewollter Beifang" ist, den man deswegen zurücksetzt.
Ist genauso wie ein Hanfblatt Aufkleber auf dem Auto. Nicht strafbar, aber wer sich schon einen solchen Aufkleber auf das Auto klebt.....


----------



## Nico HB (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich hab mir gestern erstmal ne vernüftzige Kamera gekauft.

Eine Canon Eos 450 mit einem Sigma DG Macro Teleobjektiv als zusatzobjektiv.

Hatte unzählige Digicams in der hand und viel drüber gelesen, hab mich denn aber doch für ne Spiegelreflex entschieden, freu mich schon auf die nächste Session und ne menge geiler Bilder am Wasser

MFG Nico


----------



## David1981 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hab mir für die neue Saison nen Allroundmarin Jolly MW 260 zugelegt...


----------



## armertoelpel (16. November 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Es wäre gut wenn die Leute hier eigene Fotos von ihrem neuen Kram posten würden als bloß in die Shops zu verlinken. Das spannendste an dem Thread ist doch wie das Zeug in echt ausschaut.


----------



## sc00b (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin

habe mir zu Weihnachten von B.richie das Ultra light bed schenken lassen, macht ein guten eindruck. wird aber erst im Frühjahr eingeweiht =(


----------



## teddy88 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

is bei dir schon weihnachten oder wie?
Wo kommst du den her?#t


----------



## sc00b (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



teddy88 schrieb:


> is bei dir schon weihnachten oder wie?
> Wo kommst du den her?#t




nee wurde aber bestellt ich habs gesehen und gesagt das is meine


----------



## Pförtnex (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hi jungs...

hab mir ein B.Richi T-Rex 2Mann Winterskinn bestellt und noch kleinzeug , das war genauso teuer wie das Winterskin..
wenn das meine Eltern wüssten |krach:

lg tobias


----------



## Basti94 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir vorhin den

Anaconda Night Warrior 5 
neu für 60 euro

und die Shimano ST 6000 für 47euro neu


----------



## Taskin (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

grad vom angelladen gekommen, hab mir 4 bequeme "DIEM angeling" T-shirts und ein "korda" poloshirt gekauft

einfach genial diese "diem" t-shirts

vorallem das mit der aufschrift "sweet home sweet" wo dann drüber ein bild von nem bivvy abgebildet ist.


----------



## Syntac (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir von Chub nen bedchair pillow gegönnt und mal ne neue Tasche... 
Kann man schonmal weng Kleinzeugs sortieren bevors endlich los geht


----------



## Schnubbi (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir heut ein schönes neues rütchen (handgefertigt) gekauft#6

fotos folgen#h


----------



## Basti94 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab heut Nachmittag
nochmal 1 Bivvytabel und ne Waage bestellt......


----------



## allrounder11 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Schnubbi schrieb:


> Hab mir heut ein schönes neues rütchen (handgefertigt) gekauft#6
> 
> fotos folgen#h


 


Wieviel war dir das gute stck. denn Wert:q


----------



## Schnubbi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

280 euro runtergesetzt von 350:m
bin leider immer noch nich dazugekommen, bilder zu machen

gebt bei google einfach mal House of Brunner ein #6


----------



## Reddevelx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

das währe das rote Tuch für die Polizei hier ;=)


----------



## Taskin (29. März 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



  


mein ostersession vorrat :vik:


----------



## Evil Deeds (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

PVA schlauch 2 mal 4 meter für 3 euro die packung ^^ runter gesetzt von 6 euro und leadcore


----------



## Nico HB (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Neue Rute und Rolle am Start

Rute: Sportex FBC 12" 2,75 LBS

Rolle : Shimano Ultegra XBS 10000

Nächsten Monat kommt das gleiche nochmal


----------



## Jigga2010 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab heute klar gemacht ein Carponizier 1 gebraucht von einem Kollegen mein eigenen zu nennen.

Sogar mit Echolot, zu einem Preis den es so nie irgendwo gegeben hätte.

Gott segne die Leute die trotz etwas Gutem einfach nur das neueste haben wollen :m


----------



## Taskin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hab mir gestern nen kleinen traum erfüllt :vik:

meine shimanorollen haben jetzt den passenden shimanostecken bekommen und zwar:

shimano ULTRA 12 ft 3lbs :m

und ääähm, meine foxboxen mal aufgefüllt, die  box hat nun fast den selber wert wie meine stecken.
kleinkram ist echt fast das teuerste am karpfenfischen, aber wem erzähl ich das...#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Taskin schrieb:


> hab mir gestern nen kleinen traum erfüllt :vik:
> 
> meine shimanorollen haben jetzt den passenden shimanostecken bekommen und zwar:
> 
> ...




Haste mal `n Link zu den Ruten?
Kenne ich gar nicht.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich war gestern das ertse mal in einem für mich neuen Laden und kann nun folgendes mein eigen nennen|rolleyes
Ehmanns Pro-Zone Bedchair ( mein gestern eröffnetes Thema kann man also einstampfen), PVA Netz mit Stopfer von Nash, 2 Kilo CCMoore Boilies (leider gibt´s die nur in 18mm#t)
und nen Belanchan Block|rolleyes
Mal schauen ob die Murmeln was fangen und wie es sich auf der Liege so aushalten lässt|supergri


----------



## Schleie! (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir war es diese woche ein Sleeping-Cover für die warmen Sommernächte , dann paar Backleads, eine flauschige Fleece-Jogginghose von Wychwood und noch bissl nachschub an leadcore


----------



## mario10 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir zwei Delkims tx-i Plus gekauft. Farbe Purple. Natürlich gleich die passenden Nitelites und D-Lock System :q

http://www.delkim.co.uk/de/tx-iplus.php
http://www.delkim.co.uk/de/nitelite.php

Den Anaconda Carp Chair 1

http://www.angelshopper.de/catalog/images/Carp Chair 9734 500.jpg

6 kg Boilies mit Dip und Pop Up´s



Weils grad so lustig war und ich mal wieder außer Kontrolle war :vik:
hab ich mir auch noch 3 Taffi-Wallerbissanzeiger dazubestellt


Manchmal bin ich wie ferngesteuert |uhoh: #q #6


----------



## colognecarp (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Na dann will ich auch mal meine Steuererklärung von diesem Monat abgeben.

Bivvy Fan
Prologic Poliphonic 4+1 Set
2 Ersatzspulen für den Big Baitrunner lc
Krautleadcor,bleie und Haken

#h


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da meine "Zandermaster" leider vor zwei Wochen als erste selbstverschuldet gebrochene Rute in meine Anglerhistorie eingegangen ist musste Nachschub her. 
Also ein wenig bei Ebay gesucht, Händler abgeklappert und Kataloge gewälzt. Geworden ist es ein Pärchen "Sänger Specialist KS II Carp Waggler" 3,6m lang und -45g WG. Gefunden bei Ebay und als Spinnruten eingestellt :q Also für 35 Öcken/Rute abgegriffen.

Dienen soll sie hauptsächlich dem Posenfischen auf Karpfen, Schleie, Zander und auch mal auf große Brassen. 
Erster Eindruck bei mir zu Hause war: Schön schlank, sehr leicht, schöne weiche Aktion aber nicht zu schwabbelig =) Ich glaub jedermanns Sache wäre sie nicht, aber ich bin total zufrieden, wusste ja auch worauf ich mich da einlasse! Die Ringe sind groß genug für Schnurstopper (außerdem Zweistegringe) und das WG lässt auch mal leichtes Grundfischen zu und die Verarbeitung sieht super aus! Sehr edel =) Von Drilleigenschaften kann ich bis jetzt leider noch nichts sagen 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos der Ruten:


----------



## Shimanofreak (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe mir heute eine abhakmatte und einen Karpfenkescher geholt:http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/chub-compact-beanie-mat-cum020-1/detail.jsf

und der kescher: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...1/dam-mad-d-fender-karpfen-kescher/detail.jsf

was haltet ihr von diesen sachen?


----------



## Taskin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

postbote wahr grad da und hat mir was schönes mitgebracht :vik:


OHNE WORTE:

http://www.klotogo.de/



ist recht stabil :q



achso, damit es zu dem rest meiner ausrüstung passt natürlich in "olivgrün"


----------



## Gemini (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Taskin schrieb:


> postbote wahr grad da und hat mir was schönes mitgebracht :vik:



Schreib bitte keinen bebilderten Testbericht... :q


----------



## Shimanofreak (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

wieso ?? mit bildern ist es doch besser und diese sache ist beim angeln sehr nützlich danke für reinstellen..


----------



## Taskin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> wieso ?? mit bildern ist es doch besser und diese sache ist beim angeln sehr nützlich danke für reinstellen..


 

er meinte wohl bilder im benutzten zustand
aber keine sorge, hab ich eh nicht vor.

Nützlich ist es allemale, jetzt hindert mich nix mehr an einer monatssassion...

und für 85€ mit versandt kann man auch nicht meckern.

ich will jetzt nicht ins deteil eingehen, aber betrifft uns menschen alle, und das hat auch (zwar nicht nur) hygienische hintergründe...

wie auch immer, ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen, der lange sessions vor hat.


----------



## derNershofer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir gabs den reduzierten Schlafsack bei Wilkerling von Jrc Box 5
Muss jetzt nur noch kommen


----------



## barschkönig (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich hab mir das JRC STi Bivvy geholt:vik:


----------



## alex g (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

gestern habe ich mir die  Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000 RA + 300m 0.28mm Karpfenschnur gekauft

______________________
*Carp and Release*:q
Cfgfdgfdgdfgarp


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich habe gestern mein Jrc Twin Skin 2 Man bekommen 
steht recht stabil


----------



## schäfti (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hab mir zwei DAIWA EMCAST EVO 5000 gekauft mit ner 0,39NER FOX SOFTSHEEL oder so


----------



## beton0815 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da ich über die Jahre gewachsen bin (vor allem in die Breite)
gab es gestern als Geschenk an mich selbst eine Neue recht bequeme Liege

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/product_info.php?pName=starbaits-session-bed-chair-p-8460


Zudem musste neues Leuchtgerät her. Hab schon viele Taschenlampen gehabt, aber LED LENSER toppt alles.

http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Pserie/p17.php?id=p17

Um Porto zu sparen gabs noch was für die Birne dabei

http://www.zweibrueder.com/produkte/html_highperformance/html_Hserie/h7R.php?id=h7r

Hat jemand zufällig die X21?



Also wenn heut keiner beisst ......


----------



## atsm123 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

*[FONT=&quot]Chub S-Plus Bivvy und [/FONT]**RAPTOR Extreme Ultralight Bedchair


hab ich mir gekauft , so Konto leer

benutz es auch jemand :vik:

*


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Schon wieder das Finanzamt, nagut !

Gps-Ifinder go 2 beim letzten kauf


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe mir vor ner Woche die Chub SL200 Kopflampe gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden, paar Spielereien mitm Licht hat se auch noch.... inkls. *Night Rider* Licht hinten am Batteriefach - geilöööö


Und On Mass Kleinteile wie Enterprise Tackle Mais, Tigernuss und Pellets Imitate, Long S. Haken, Vorfachmaterial mit Coating und lauter so ne Sachen..........

Konto wieder ordentlich aufgeräumt ums mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.....

Habe leider keine Cam sonst wüd ich das gekaufte Arsenal grad ablichten... ab August hab ich wieder eine.



Der nächste Lohn ist auch schon so gut wie "vergeben".... 

MKII P. Set und 2. Karpfen Kombo wenns noch reicht nen richtigen Karpfenkescher glaub aber der muss nochmal n Monat warten.


----------



## atsm123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

http://img338.*ih.us/f/p270710180101.jpg/http://img338.*ih.us/img338/8746/p270710180101.jpg

klappt bischen nach vorne !http://http://img338.*ih.us/f/p270710180101.jpg/http://img338.*ih.us/f/p270710180101.jpg/

ENDLICH DA!!!!!


Liege: B.Richi Ultralight Raptor Bedchair


Zelt: Chub-S-Plus Bivvy 

:vik:


----------



## Shortys (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi
hab da ma ne frage wollte keinen neuen thrad auf machen für die frage und hab gedacht ich stell die mah hier.
wollte mir nächsten monat die *Fox - Euro Warrior in 2,75 lbs zu legen mit *Fox - Stratos FS 10000 E  und wollte von euch ma wissen was ihr davon haltet?
kann  mir sagen wieviel gramm die rute wiegt?
fischt vielleicht einer diese kombo oder ein teil davon?
weil mein tackel dealer hat die nicht im sortiement so das ich diese rute ma in der hand halten konnte hab sie bis jetzt nur auf bildern gesehen.
mfg
maurice


----------



## Nico HB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Diesen Monat auch ne menge Geld ausgegeben.

Unter anderem meine zweite Sportex F.B.C in 3,60m und 2,75LBS
Dann noch jede menge kleinkram, ne neue Tasche usw

Nächsten Monat gehts weiter

Einkaufsliste:

Shimano Ultegra XSB 10000

Shimano Technium Tribal 0,30mm Großspule 

Funkbox

Und jede menge kleinkram

MFG Nico


----------



## Jigga2010 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

OH YES BABY !:k


----------



## Nico HB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Schönes Zelt, jetzt musst nur noch dazu schreiben welches das ist


----------



## Varvio03 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Pioneer


----------



## Jigga2010 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Trakker Pioneer Ultralite meine grosse Liebe aufm Zeltmarkt.
Endlich nach etwas sparen kommt sie zu mir :vik:


----------



## Nico HB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Varvio03 schrieb:


> Pioneer



Solche Leute die so Antworten , könnte ich den ganzen Tag auf den Kopf hauen, ekelhaftes Verhalten


----------



## Varvio03 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

LOL, wie Geil! Du wolltest wissen welches Zelt es ist, ich hab ganz einfach in einem Wort geantwortet.
Möchte wissen was da dran so schlimm bzw. provokativ war.


----------



## Nico HB (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Achso, das Wort Pioneer ist für dich eine Antwort !?! Dein Wortschatz scheint ja riesig zu sein.

Aber danke an jigga, er beherrscht die Deutsche Sprache in Wort und Schrift, und kann sogar sätze Bilden, im gegensatz zu dir.

So fertig jetzt, weiter mit den Steuererklärungen ;-)


----------



## Carphunter1995 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@ atsm123 
hab auch das Chub S-Plus is für das Geld eig. en geiles Zelt!
Gruß Maik


----------



## atsm123 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

bestes Zelt passt alles rein , MORGEN MORGEN gehts los bäm


----------



## Shortys (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi
hab da ma ne frage wollte keinen neuen thrad auf machen für die frage und hab gedacht ich stell die mah hier.
wollte mir nächsten monat die *Fox - Euro Warrior in 2,75 lbs zu legen mit *Fox - Stratos FS 10000 E und wollte von euch ma wissen was ihr davon haltet?
kann mir sagen wieviel gramm die rute wiegt?
fischt vielleicht einer diese kombo oder ein teil davon?
weil mein Tackel dealer hat die nicht im sortiement so das ich diese rute ma in der hand halten konnte hab sie bis jetzt nur auf bildern gesehen.
angel meist an seen die bis 5 h haben und max tief von 5 meter spots liegen in ca 30 m entfernung grund schlammig.möchte ne rute haben die weich ist aber auch nicht zu weich und sie soll nicht alt zu viel wiegen
mfg
maurice


----------



## daci7 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Nico HB schrieb:


> So fertig jetzt, weiter mit den Steuererklärungen ;-)



Jaja, sowas hab ich mir doch gedacht :q

... danach Autoputzen, dann Hemden bügeln, dann Rasen mähen (Kanten natürlich mit der Nagelschere), Gartenzwerge polieren, Hecke schneiden (natürlich mit der Wasserwage) und dann schön in den Vorgarten setzten und die vorbeilaufenden Kinder anmaulen 

Du bist Deutschland!

PS:



Nico HB schrieb:


> Aber danke an jigga, er beherrscht die Deutsche Sprache in Wort und Schrift, und kann sogar sätze Bilden, im gegensatz zu dir.



Das Komma nach "Wort und Schrift" ist überflüssig.
Das Wort "deutsche" bitte klein schreiben, "Sätze" bitte groß schreiben, "bilden" bitte wiederum klein schreiben und "Gegensatz" dann wieder groß schreiben.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt und so.
Meine Ausdrucksweise ist bestimmt selbst nicht die beste, aber ich bilde mir wenigstens nichts drauf ein.

PPS: 


Nico HB schrieb:


> Solche Leute die so Antworten , könnte ich den ganzen Tag auf den Kopf hauen, ekelhaftes Verhalten


Leute die solche Kommentare schreiben könnte ich den ganzen Tag auslachen.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Eben kam mein Wilkerling Packet :vik:

MKII Presentation Set Ampel,

Korda Krusha small der reicht übrig,

Fox Exocet Marker Float Kit,

Ovale Rig Ringe, Kurv Shank Haken,

Anaconda Remote Tent Zeltlampe natürlich mit Fernbedinung...

Chub Smart Box Set also mit den 15 Zubehörsboxen,

und noch das Fox Arma Mesh in 14mm.


GEILÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## Knigge007 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bam Bam meine SuccessfulBaits Lieferung ist angekommen... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh::q#d

2kg Groundbait Scoberry, 2kg Groundbait Red Spice Fish, 2kg Groundbait Smokey Salmon, 10kg Smokey Salmon Mix zum selber rollen, 2L Vollmelasse, 1x Betain Liquid, 2x Korda Pulla, Safe Zone Shrink Tube Gravel 1,6mm, Hook Bait Sinkers Scoberry, Korda Flying Backleads und 500ml Fischöl. :vik:


|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## atsm123 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ES IST DA 

1 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Kogha Stiff Rig Bag Long*


2 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Sänger Anaconda Tackle Chest*


3 :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Radical White Coconut Pop Up 20MM*


Auch da :vik::m


----------



## ObiWahn81 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich weiß noch nicht ob es eine gute Wahl war...

Ich habe mir die Tage 3 Redmire Classic 13ft 3,5 lbs bestückt mit Spro Incognito LCS 855 gegönnt. 
Fotos folgen nach dem ersten Test...


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Karpfen haben genug von mir bekommen, jetzt war ich mal dran und hab es mir Kuschlig gemacht 

Fox Ven-Tec all Season Sleeping Bag

|schlafen|schlafen|schlafen


----------



## tarpoon (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

der beste schlafsack der welt) leider hat die komplette aurüstung so mancher treckingfreaks weniger volumen als der eine schlafsack. aber richtig warm und gemütlich ist der....


----------



## luger-2006 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Heute 2 mal die Daiwa Emcast Advanced 5500 bestellt.Ich hoffe sie kommt bald an.Kann es kaum abwarten.


----------



## colognecarp (9. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



tarpoon schrieb:


> der beste schlafsack der welt) leider hat die komplette aurüstung so mancher treckingfreaks weniger volumen als der eine schlafsack. aber richtig warm und gemütlich ist der....



Das kann ich dir sagen, der ist ein richtiges Monster wenn der Fleace komplet drin ist, aber trozdem sau sau gemütlich das Teil


----------



## Carphunterbbg (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab nach 2 Jahren ohne Karpfenfischen wieder vor ca 2 Monaten angefangen und gleich mein Tackle auf einen neuen Stand gebracht was mich so 2000 Euro gekostet hat ! 

Gekauft wurden unter anderem neue Rollen : 2x *Tournament Linear X-BR 4500 

*Receiver :* Delkim RX Plus Pro 6 

*Rod Pod : *Cygnet Grand Sniper Supreme Rod Pod*

Bivvy : *Ehmanns Pro Zone Coach 2 Man Bivvy mit Innenkabine* 

Bedchair : *Nash Indulgence X Strength 4 Wide Boy


*Außerdem noch paar Kleidungssachen von Diem und Fox (Zip Hoodie, Windbreaker,Poloshirts)

Naja jetzt weis ich wenigstens was mir am meisten gefehlt hat, das Unmengen an Geld ausgeben und trotzdem nichts fangen  ! 

Paar Sachen im Einsatz !


----------



## 2slow4u (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ganz ehrlich ich finde es übertrieben so viel geld auszugeben!


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Leute. . . 

nehmt euch doch mal ein Beispiel an dem http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881 im Raubfischforum.

Da werden *Fotos* von Neuanschaffungen gezeigt.#6


----------



## luger-2006 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hier die Emcasts die ich mir bestellt hatte.Kamen 1Tag!später an.


----------



## Golfer (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir auch einen neuen Schlafsack zugelegt (JRC 3D Box 4Season) im Sonderangebot bei Wilkerling ;-) und eine neue Rute (Spirit One Carp) gebraucht gekauft. Hatte vorher nur eine davon^^;-)


----------



## colognecarp (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Carphunterbbg schrieb:


> Hab nach 2 Jahren ohne Karpfenfischen wieder vor ca 2 Monaten angefangen und gleich mein Tackle auf einen neuen Stand gebracht was mich so 2000 Euro gekostet hat !
> 
> Gekauft wurden unter anderem neue Rollen : 2x *Tournament Linear X-BR 4500
> 
> ...



Willkommen zurück #h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Golfer schrieb:


> Hab mir auch einen neuen Schlafsack zugelegt (JRC 3D Box 4Season) im Sonderangebot bei Wilkerling ;-) und eine neue Rute (Spirit One Carp) gebraucht gekauft. Hatte vorher nur eine davon^^;-)



Fotos?

Die Rute kennt nicht jeder. Ich zum Beispiel würde sie gern mal sehen.


#6


----------



## Carphunterbbg (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück #h#h




Danke :vik:


----------



## Carphunterbbg (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leute. . .
> 
> nehmt euch doch mal ein Beispiel an dem http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881 im Raubfischforum.
> 
> Da werden *Fotos* von Neuanschaffungen gezeigt.#6




So Hier die Fotos von den Anschaffungen ! siehe weiter oben im Thread !!


----------



## MrFloppy (16. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ich hab dieses jahr auch etwas ernsthafter mit dem karpfenangeln angefangen (nachdem die raubfische bei uns im sommer nicht so wollen ...).

- grand sniper supreme
- 2 x super baitrunner xtea
- schlafsack 5 season (yaris) -> echt empfehlenswert
- funkpiesper set (yaris) -> haargenau wie b.richi falcon
- jede menge inline blei, haken, wirbel und andere kleinteile
- wiwa zelt -> sieht aus wie das jrc sti 2man twin skin, für max. 10 mehrtägige ansize im jahr reichts locker
- liege (yaris) -> sehr bequem und für 10x(jahr drauf pennen mehr als ausreichend
- kiloweise sb scoberry boilies -> gute knödel
- 2 x berkley barbel triple tip (oder so ähnlich) zum kurzdistanz/float-fischen


----------



## atsm123 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

*DAM MAD Unhookingmat Bodyguard*



http://img521.*ih.us/img521/4383/41a38ywep7lsl500aa300.jpgHab ich mir gekauft


----------



## snorreausflake (8. September 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Beim stöbern im Angelladen bzw.im Lager|rolleyes fiel mir dieses Ding in´s Auge und dann in die Finger 
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Nash-TT-Rig-Station_926.html?refID=1
Jetzt hat das gestopfe in meiner kleinen Zuberhörtasche ein Ende ( wer weiß wie lange|kopfkrat) und ich gleichzeitig ein Beistelltischlein:m


----------



## Tino (8. September 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die hab ich seit diesem Jahr.Geiles Teil!!!

Hast du die Seitentische, dann brauchst kein Table mehr.


----------



## snorreausflake (8. September 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Tino schrieb:


> Die hab ich seit diesem Jahr.Geiles Teil!!!
> 
> Hast du die Seitentische, dann brauchst kein Table mehr.


Werd das Ding morgen zum ersten mal mitnehmen.
Bin bis jetzt auch begeistert da alles gut durchdacht ist:m
Allerdings ist der Preis auch nicht ohne;+

Nein hab die Seitentische nicht, reicht mir glaub aber erstmal so da das ja auch schon ne recht große Fläche hat:m


----------



## Markus3940 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Sind gerade gekommen, 
ich werde sie lieben :l

muss am WE ans Wasser #6

2 X Shimano TRIBAL XTREME 12275L 12ft 2.75lb


----------



## RobinBarsch (30. September 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

gerade bestellt...

http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/cms/media/thumbnail_3091.jpg


----------



## Evil Deeds (9. November 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hey heute ist meine bestellung gekommen 
3x YARIS SPORTS TREND Majesti Carp 12ft 2.75lb
1x YARIS SPORTS TREND Karpfenkescher 42"

von am-angelsport

alles super ^^ und morgen kommen die test-würfe


----------



## Evil Deeds (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

^^ joa


----------



## Aalbubi (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Seit Samstag da, das gute Stück  freu mich schon sie zu testen




MfG Aalbubi


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*






Jooa, 
Da ist mein Zeepter! 
Ist jetzt aber nicht schon benutzt worden wie es auf diesem Bild ist. Es ist noch bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## TJ. (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Jetz ist mein einsteiger Tackle komplett






Ruten haben jetzt 60€ und 63€ Gekostet Neu OVP mit Garantie

Rollen Okuma Powerliner 865 gerade mal 46,40€ pro Stück
Auch neu 

und Quantum Quattron Salsa 0,35 2131m für gerade mal 20,80€

Dann nochn bissele Porto

Ich denk damit hab ich ne Gute und dennoch Günstige Ausrüstung und die Dicken können kommen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lil Torres (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hi TJ.,

mit den outkast's hast du alles richtig gemacht, top ruten!!

der rest passt natürlich auch...

für den anfang eine wirklich *gute* und zugleich *günstige *ausrüstung!! #6


----------



## minne6 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Rollen sind wirklich super ! Da habe ich auch 3 Stk. von. Wo hast du die Ruten so günstig her?


----------



## NR.9 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ja definitiv ne gute Combo .... Ruten wie schon gefragt .... WOHER ????


----------



## Anaconda1983 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mit der Chub outcast Ruten, hast du eine super wahl getroffen... was Preisleistung angeht, sind die unschlagbar...#6

siehe hier ein video bei youtube....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsh87axrgkk


----------



## Meteraal (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Für die Aal- sowie Karpfenjagd:

1) Zelt Anaconda Moon Breaker

2) Soul Bissanzeiger System X

3) Soul Rig Wallet


----------



## DashTwo (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Neueste Errungenschaften seit Dezember: 


- Anaconda Travel Rod 3 Section System für 13ft Ruten
- Anaconda Boilie Bag II
- Anaconda Slumber Carp Chair
- MEIHO VERSUS VS 3070 Tackle Box
- JRC 42" Specialist Plus Landing Net
- 2x Anaconda Power Carp, 3 Section, 13ft, 2,75lb
- 2x Shimano BigBaitrunner LC
- 2x Fox Swinger MK2
- 1x CarpSounder


----------



## SR-angler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



TJ. schrieb:


> Ruten haben jetzt 60€ und 63€ Gekostet Neu OVP mit Garantie
> 
> Rollen Okuma Powerliner 865 gerade mal 46,40€ pro Stück
> Auch neu
> ...


 
Hallo,

das ist eine sehr gute wahl, nicht nur zum einstieg. kenne mehrere Leute die die Sachen zufrieden fischn.

Mfg Tom


----------



## NickAdams (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das lag bei mir unterm Weihnachtsbaum:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...e/karpfenzelte/trakker-armo-dome-1/detail.jsf

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Das lag bei mir unterm Weihnachtsbaum:
> 
> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...e/karpfenzelte/trakker-armo-dome-1/detail.jsf
> 
> ...


 
da war aber jemand besonders lieb!! :m

der armo dome ist schon was feines... |rolleyes


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ich hab mir heute eine dam mad vanguard carp float gegönnt.... bei dem preis konnt ich nicht nein sagen! geiles rütchen :k
mal sehn was die fischmäßig so aushält


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So gestern gab es 2 Okuma Max 4 Carp 60, eine Daiwa Mission Extreme 12ft 2,75lb und noch einen balzer metallica pod gold


----------



## TJ. (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Für die dies wissen wollten meine Ruten hab ich neu von nem Händler aus der Bucht deswegen auch unterschiedliche Preise.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Evil Deeds (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hab mir 3x die Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder geholt ^^ und schnur halt


----------



## carphunter1678 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> hab mir 3x die Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder geholt ^^ und schnur halt


 

ist die technik von dennen eigentlich die selbe wie von dem vorgänger modellen ??


----------



## Evil Deeds (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

das weiß ich net... aber glaube schon schreiben ja nur das sie die optik verändert haben und 5 jahre garantie ist ja auch super  kann dir aber sagen das die dinger top laufen die bremse ist top und der freilauf erst recht man kann alles richtig fein einstellen die rollen sind top


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Werde auch mal zusammen zählen was ich so im letzten Monat gekauft habe :
1x Echolot - das Lowrance X-4 ( reicht vollkommen aus, meiner meinung)
2x MK2 Swinger blau
1x Starbaits Carp Sack
1x Futterschaufel
5kg Nutrabaits sind bestellt 

Dann noch Kleinzeug Blei, Haken, Bait Bands, Rig Ringe.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So heute gab es ne LED-Lenser H7
geniale Kopflampe, habe sie gerade im Hof getestet und es wurde Tag Hell


----------



## "Kugel" fischer (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir gerade ein JRC TX Dave lane Bivvy  von e bay für 130€ gegönt kostet sonst ca. 360€


----------



## Golfer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab in Zwolle das Fox Ranger Pod für 250 bekommen


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Übrigens das Sky Pod gibt es zur Zeit für 199 € bei mur-tackle-shop.de #6


----------



## Evil Deeds (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

heute ist mein transformer rod pod von mosella angekommen 
bilder folgen wenn ich am wasser bin  ^^


----------



## Döbeldepp (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mit meinem Schwiegervater letzte Woche nen schnäppchen gemacht. Geschäftsauflösung 2 Anaconda High Pods für je 190 Teuro. 

petri


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

JRC Quiver....bin begeistert. |supergri


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

2x neues Röllchen :vik:


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

2x neues Rütchen :vik:


----------



## atsm123 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

http://*ih.us/m/831/8615/img0171ru.jpg


10xKilo Fish Boilies 20mm
5xKilo Fish Boilies 28mm
1xKilo Schoko Stickmix
*Fox Risers Pop Up *


----------



## Lil Torres (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> 2x neues Röllchen :vik:





pfefferladen schrieb:


> 2x neues Rütchen :vik:



sehr geil!! :l


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



atsm123 schrieb:


> http://*ih.us/m/831/8615/img0171ru.jpg
> 
> 
> 10xKilo Fish Boilies 20mm
> ...



Die Pennys gehen bei mir wie die Sau !!!

Top Ware !!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Die Pennys gehen bei mir wie die Sau !!!
> 
> Top Ware !!!



Pennys? Kenne ich noch nicht, wo gibt's die zu kaufen?#c


----------



## Evil Deeds (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Pennys? Kenne ich noch nicht, wo gibt's die zu kaufen?#c



http://www.cockbaits.com/Penny-Products


----------



## Lil Torres (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Die Pennys gehen bei mir wie die Sau !!!
> 
> Top Ware !!!



das kann ich nur bestätigen, bin seit über einem jahr zufriedener kunde!! #6


----------



## Katteker (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin.

Hab mir die Tage 2 Radical ProCarp 360 mit 2,75 lbs gegönnt.







Erster Fisch steht leider noch aus. 

Gruß


----------



## pescador de carpa (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Dann frohes fangen > der erste auf ein neues Gerät ist immer der schwierigste^^


----------



## Evil Deeds (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hir das versprochene foto vom pod naja kommt ein bisschen spät aber besser spät als nie  ^^ achja die snag arms sind auch neu ^^


----------



## Erik_D (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



> *Fox Risers Pop Up*


Nur mal ein kleiner Hinweis: Das Zeug kriegst du säckeweise in jeder größeren Firma als Abfall für lau...ist einfaches Verpackungsmaterial auf Maisbasis


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Nur mal ein kleiner Hinweis: Das Zeug kriegst du säckeweise in jeder größeren Firma als Abfall für lau...ist einfaches Verpackungsmaterial auf Maisbasis




Löst sich aber nicht so gut auf wie PVA Schaum . . .


----------



## Carras (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Nur mal ein kleiner Hinweis: Das Zeug kriegst du säckeweise in jeder größeren Firma als Abfall für lau...ist einfaches Verpackungsmaterial auf Maisbasis


 
Das Zeugs kannst de vergessen. Steht ja nicht Fox drauf. 



Die Maisteile gibt es auch schön Bunt und in Farbe  als Kinder Klebe / Bastelspiel. 6.-€ für 100 Bunte Teilchen.


----------



## prinz1 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hallo leutz

hab mir nach meinem geburtstag mit genehmigung meiner besseren hälfte 2 neue greys x-flight 12" 3,25 lbs sowie dazu zwei neue okuma powerliner holen dürfen.
harter schlag ins kontor die ruten, aber jeden penny wert!
allerdings warten sie auch noch auf den ersten fisch. aber der wird schon kommen.
bin schon ganz gespannt, ob ich in diesem jahr nochmal eine kaufgenehmigung von meiner frau für angelzeug bekomme.
aber ich habe hoffnung: ich war immer schön artig!!    ;-)
gruß an alle

der prinz


----------



## karphecht (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Heute ist die Abhakmatte angekommen. :l





Anaconda Abhakmatte Schwimmend


----------



## funksn (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir letzte Woche 3kg Buzz Baits Swiss White Chocolate für nur noch 18€ geholt


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich habe mir jetzt ersmal sehr viele bleie harken und vorfachmaterial bestelt dazu eine tachsche von chub,Tackelboxen von vox so vie die swinger und als abschluss das *ProLogic Tri-Lux Pod mfg

*


----------



## haniball (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Horizon-Pods_208.html

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-STI-Defender-2-Man_1069.html

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-STI-Defender-Wrap_290.html

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Carp-Sounder-Standard_2172.html

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Stalker-Safe-Zone-Unhooking-Mat_785.html

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/MAD-Giant-Weigh-Sling_880.html


----------



## makki (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

teures vergnügen!!!|bigeyes


----------



## Phenom96 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Muhaha 3Kg Dynamite Baits für 12,50€^^


----------



## Miracle Man (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



haniball schrieb:


> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Horizon-Pods_208.html
> 
> http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/JRC-STI-Defender-2-Man_1069.html
> 
> ...





Das geht aber ganz schön ins Geld |bigeyes


----------



## NR.9 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Zu Hanniball

Das sieht nach einen "Anfang" ins Karpfenangeln aus...

Wenn das so ist würde ich aber evtl. über nen anderen Bissanzeiger nachdenken oder eine der besseren Carpsounder Varianten wählen.
Und hier noch ein Tackle-Tip wo du eine Abhakmatte hast und die auch zum wiegen nehmen kannst. Solche gibs auch von Marken wie CHUB aber für mehr als das doppelte wie diese hier.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400222535907&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## haniball (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Zu Hanniball
> 
> Das sieht nach einen "Anfang" ins Karpfenangeln aus...
> 
> ...


 

Nein, nicht ganz. Es ist eher ein Wiedereinstieg in das Geschehen. Dennoch Danke für die Tipps. Habe das Ganze nur gestern schon bestellt und gezahlt.


----------



## atsm123 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

http://img824.*ih.us/img824/562/img0221nj.jpg

bischen was neues #h


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ah, da war jemand bei VF shoppen gewesen


----------



## atsm123 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ja ich wa da


----------



## Schucki (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hoi,

habe auf Grund meiner bestandenen Abschlussprüfungen und erster Ausbildungsstelle ein sagen wir mal Starterpaket für die Karpfenangelei bekommen. :m

Darunter:

4x http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...esti-Carp-12ft-275lb-Hammerpreis_p7667_x2.htm

4x http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...EEWHEELER-Longcast-Freilaufrolle_p7651_x2.htm

Schnur:http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Sufix-Specialist-Brown-035mm-880Kg-1000m_p4341_x2.htm

1x http://www.fishing-attack-shop.de/karpfen-tackle/rod-pods/spro-carp-trooper-pod.html

4x http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...9448&item=120724579950&lgeo=1&vectorid=229487

1x http://www.pro-fishing.de/produkt_2....html&XTCsid=de2740b91b14d943872ab7c44209b69b

1x Spo Kescherkopf Finde im moment leider keine genaue Beschreibung|uhoh:

Und natürlich bissel was an Kleinkram (Haken,Bleie Safty Clips,...)

Was meint ihr, kann man damit was anfangen? War damit schon ein paar mal draußen aber konnte bis jetzt noch keinen Karpfen überlisten. Allein einige 60cm + Brassen, Kapitale Rotaugen. Hab mich ja so ein wenig in die Trend Ruten verliebt.:l Liegen super in der Hand und die Aktion ist auch echt nett. 

Da ich nun ja auch ab August mehr Geld zur verfügung habe wird sich sicher noch einiges am Tackel ändern aber ich denke für den anfang ist dies nicht die schlechteste Wahl.

lg
Flo


----------



## SharkAndFish (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wow  
Das echt ne Menge  
Ich möchte jetzt uahc mit dme Karpfenangeln :l anfangen  

Ich wünsch dir und allen anderen Petri Heil  :m

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## SahneBanane (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir mal ein neues Rod Pod gekauft:


http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Alu-Rod-Pod-3-elektr-Bissanzeiger-Rutengabeln-/360271730647?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D891671380861212284#ht_1072wt_905

Müsste heute oder nächste Woche Montag kommen


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Trend Ruten sind super. Fische meist eher meine Trend wenn es keine hindernisse gibt als die daiwa Mission x carp da mir die Aktion besser gefällt. Und mit der Zusammenstellung Wirst du auch fangen, wenn Karpfen da sind. Musste auch lange auf meinen ersten warten, dafür hatte er aber gleich 45pfd


----------



## atsm123 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir noch gekönnt :l:m







*Daiwa Basiair 45 Qd

und 

Delkim TXi Set




*


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



atsm123 schrieb:


> Hab mir noch gekönnt :l:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch, die sehen echt toll aus! Hoffentlich bringen sie dir klasse Fische!


----------



## atsm123 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

1650€ insgesamt o0


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



atsm123 schrieb:


> 1650€ insgesamt o0



Etwa soviel hat mein Zweitwagen gekostet. Ich gebe pro Jahr etwa ein Drittel davon fürs Angeln aus. 
Jeder so wie er kann...  Ich gönne es dir! Ich hätte auch gern so viel Geld fürs Angeln übrig.


----------



## atsm123 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ja das ist so ein kauf den man nur alle 20 jahren machen kann , ja die rollen 600€ stück und die delkim´s konnte ich billig für 450€ kriegen


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



atsm123 schrieb:


> ja das ist so ein kauf den man nur alle 20 jahren machen kann , ja die rollen 600€ stück und die delkim´s konnte ich billig für 450€ kriegen



Ich kaufe sowas meist gebraucht für ein Fünftel des Preises oder so, dafür bin ich halt nicht der Erste, der das Gerät benutzt, aber für meine Zwecke reichts meist. 
Ich würde mir trotzdem manchmal wünschen mir neue Sachen leisten zu können.


----------



## Tipp (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wie auch immer, ich teile jetzt meinen seit über 18 Jahren überfälligen  Schnaps mal mit meinem Bruder, bevor der Whisky noch schlecht wird. 
Wir sind so Resteverwerter, die selten mal was unter 12 Jahre Überfälligkeit trinken. 
Ich wünsche euch, auch im Namen meines Bruders noch einen schönen Abend!
Wir hörn jetzt noch ein 3€ Derrick-Hörspiel. Vielleicht liest man sich ja später wieder.


----------



## atsm123 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ja wenn ich mir sowas leiste , darf man auch keine andren hobbys haben wei mir geht alles 100% in die Karpfenangelei rein , Urlaub Schmuck Klamotten 100Zoll Tv ne , und wenn Urlaub Karpfen Angeln in Frankreich oder Marokko


----------



## Bassey (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



atsm123 schrieb:


> ja wenn ich mir sowas leiste , darf man auch keine andren hobbys haben wei mir geht alles 100% in die Karpfenangelei rein , Urlaub Schmuck Klamotten 100Zoll Tv ne , und wenn Urlaub Karpfen Angeln in Frankreich oder Marokko



Dann sei vorsichtig wenn bei dir die Regierungswahlen anstehen. Da musst du dann aufpassen welche Dame dir zur Finanzministerin gemacht wird


----------



## realbait (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Shimano rollen Kollektion ein wenig aufgestockt
Wünsche allen einen schönen verbleibenden Sonntag,
Gruß,
G


----------



## DerZar1 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



realbait schrieb:


> Shimano rollen Kollektion ein wenig aufgestockt
> Wünsche allen einen schönen verbleibenden Sonntag,
> Gruß,
> G



Was liegt denn da im Hintergrund auf dem Sofa wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DerZar1 schrieb:


> Was liegt denn da im Hintergrund auf dem Sofa wenn man fragen darf?



naja wenn es ist nach was es aussieht hatte da jemand viel spass. und nach katzenspielzeug sieht es nicht aus


----------



## DerZar1 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> naja wenn es ist nach was es aussieht hatte da jemand viel spass. und nach katzenspielzeug sieht es nicht aus



Es soll ja Bissanzeiger mit Vibrationsalarm geben, die Frage ist halt nur, wo es dann vibriert.Ich denke aber, dass es eine recht effektive Art der Bissanzeige ist...


----------



## realbait (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hey,
Ist ein spezielles Teil was ich angeschafft habe für meine Freundinnen, wenn ich ,mal wieder abends am Wasser sitze und sie alleine zu hause sitzen. Ein größeres bild gibts im Pornoforum unter "Schaut mal was ich mir gekauft habe für meine Freundin"

Das Ding kann man sogar zusätzlich als Handyladegerät benutzen, kann ich nur empfehlen!

Grüße und back to topic.
Was war bei euch so in den neusten Päckchen?


----------



## atsm123 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Dann sei vorsichtig wenn bei dir die Regierungswahlen anstehen. Da musst  du dann aufpassen welche Dame dir zur Finanzministerin gemacht wird 


Bin halt ein Sparfuchs


----------



## Gerrit95 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo,

Da ich jetzt richtig auf Karpfen gehen möchte, musste so einiges her:

2x Sänger Pro-T Global Rookie Carp http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/products/view/20975
2x Quantum Catalyst WRC 850 http://www.zooki.de/index.php?pid=10044
1x Jenzi Rod Pod Classic http://www.zoo-angeln-teich.de/clas...anksticks-anderem-zubehoer-p-1899.html?ref=20
Und Kleinkram....

LG Gerrit


----------



## Miracle Man (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Gerrit95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich jetzt richtig auf Karpfen gehen möchte, musste so einiges her:
> 
> ...




Wenn Du den Rod Pod getestet hast sag mal Bescheid.


----------



## Gerrit95 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi,

Hab ich schon. Ich hab zwar noch nicht so viel Erfahrung, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht so gut. Es wackelt ziemlich doll und die Bissanzeiger taugen nix. Spare lieber noch etwas und kaufe dir ein besseres. Ich habe es jetzt mit Federringen einigermaßen Stabil bekommen.

LG Gerrit


----------



## Miracle Man (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Gerrit95 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ich schon. Ich hab zwar noch nicht so viel Erfahrung, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht so gut. Es wackelt ziemlich doll und die Bissanzeiger taugen nix. Spare lieber noch etwas und kaufe dir ein besseres. Ich habe es jetzt mit Federringen einigermaßen Stabil bekommen.
> 
> LG Gerrit




Alles klar.
Danke Dir für die schnelle Rückmeldung.


----------



## Firehawk81 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das Pod ist ja......

Davon hätte dir jeder hier abgeraten.


----------



## carp12 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@all! Hallole zusammen!! Habe mir am Samstag vor Pfingsten meine absolute Traumrute gegönnt!! Harrison Slim Wizzard 12" 3,5lbs! ein echt geiles Teil!


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo , 
Ich habe heute mal 92,30€ im Angelladen gelassen #q
(So much money :c)
Was ich mir für so menge geld gekauft habe ? 

1. Abhakmatte ( Schonmatte): Preis:37,50€​Sie kommt aus dem Hause Chub ist am rand mit Stiroporkugeln gefüllt und in der mitte eine 2 teilige feste (schätze Schaumstoff)

2. Bissanzeiger + Ständer : Preis: 34 €
Der bissanzeiger kommt aus dem Hause Balzer 
( wenn ich das richtig lese Ts Galaxy) 
Plastik gehäuse sieht trodzdem ganz i.o. aus  
Zum Ständer kann ich nicht viel sagen außer sehr rubust 
(marke k.A.= keine Angabe)

3. Boilies : Preis: 7,50€
Die sorte ist Ananas (Pineapple)
Und die boilies kommen aus dem Hause Dynamite

4. Fallbissanzeiger: Preis: 12,95€
Der Fallbissanzeiger kommt aus dme hause Big-Fish (wenn ich es richtig sehe)
sieht ganz hübsch aus fas alles metal außer ein Plastikgehäuse (blau)

Endpreis : 

92,30€



Bild(er):
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_008b14acc5dJPG.jpg.html
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_00946c2e13eJPG.jpg.html
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_01007341c52JPG.jpg.html
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_011f6c88e6eJPG.jpg.html
http://www.imgimg.de/bild_012b274bd7aJPG.jpg.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast nur 7,50€ für etwas ausgegeben, was man wirklich zum Angeln braucht.:m

Das sollte zu denken geben.

Was nun wenn die Fische diesen Köder nicht mögen?
Vielleicht wäre das Geld sinnvoller in verschiedene Ködern investiert gewesen?|supergri

Aber viel Spass damit.


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

?? 

Wieso ich bestize Hot Chilli Boilies und Ananas und Frolic ? 

Außerdem ist es mir wichtiger lieber ein Karpfen zu fagen und den sorgsam zu behandeln anstatt 50 und die dafür in den dreck zu werfen 

Aber habe ich wirklich geld rausgeschmissen ? 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## David Kanal (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So war Einkaufen letzten Monat:

Leadcore
Inline Bleie
Und ne menge anderes Kleinzeugs,Boiliestopper,Wirbel,Nadeln usw.

3er Blueset B.Richi Falcon 

Ehmanns Hot Spot 2 Mann :k


Ende des Monats gehts weiter#h#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> ??
> 
> Wieso ich bestize Hot Chilli Boilies und Ananas und Frolic ?
> 
> ...



Wenn du den zurücksetzen willst, hake ihn im Wasser ab.:m

Bissanzeiger brauch man wenn man pennen will. Ansonsten kann man auch aufpassen oder andere Sachen in die Schnur hängen.

Man kann auch billiger. Erst recht als jugendlicher Anfänger, der wohl wenig Eigenkapital hat.

PS: Anfänger sind nie irgend eine Elite, wenn es sowas beim Angeln überhaupt gibt. . .#d


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Joa aber ich werd ja sowieso bald mal pennen gehen also halt mit Nachtangeln.
Also fand ich dasm it dem bissanzeiger gut , weil ich jetzt as geld habe.

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Schmid91 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Naja er macht sich aber immerhin Gedanken, wie er den Fisch schonend behandeln kann. Ich rechne ihm das jetzt mal an, selbst wenn man das Geld eventuell noch hätte sinnvoller investieren können.

Da ich dein gesamtes Tackle nicht kenne, kann ich nicht sagen, was eventuell sinnvoller gewesen wäre, wobei ich in dem Alter noch keinen Fallbissanzeiger benötigt habe :q Zumal die Dinger nicht wirklich günstig sind....

So long...


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Also mir wirde im angelgeschäft dazu geraten und wie gesagt 
vertaue ich darauf was mir ein Profi erzählt.
Was bleibt mir übrig ?
Ich lese schon genug.
Aber wie schon im anderen trööt gesagt..

Und Tschüß

Mit letzten Freundlichen grüßen Alex


----------



## OleJensen (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich finde nicht, dass er das Geld rausgeschmissen hat. Die Abhakmatte kann nie ein Fehler sein und der Rutenständer ist immer noch besser als ein Rod-Pot für "günstige" 199,-. 
Dann hängt er sich halt `nen Swinger ran, na und?
Über die Boilies könnte man diskutieren.. .

Ich angle seit dem ich 9 Jahre alt bin (DDR) und bin mit Vollglasruten logezogen. Unsere Rutenständer waren Astgabeln und wir haben Fische gefangen wie die Bekloppten. Trotzdem habe ich jetzt Zeugs, was eigentlich keine Sau braucht.

Mein Tipp ist nur, dass Du dich nicht zu sehr auf die Aussagen deines Händlers verläßt..er will natürlich verkaufen und junge Kerle sind da ein gefundenes Fressen.


----------



## Gerrit95 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi Leute,

Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Sachen mehr:

2x Fox MK2 in rot http://www.toms-angelwelt.de/images/product_images/popup_images/524_0.jpg
1x Quantum Radical Light Pod http://www.angel.mdh24.com/assets/big/Radical Light.jpg
4x Fox Horizon Inline Lead http://img.mur-tackle-shop.de/product_images/popup_images/1614_14_Fox_HorizonLeads_line.jpg

Wofür ich jetzt noch sparen will, ist eine Abhakmatte, ein Wiegesack, ein Multibaiter und ein richtiger Karpfenkescher. |supergri

LG Gerrit


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bin 13 und hab auch schon ein RodPod, Swinger & einige Kilo Boilies & noch Haufn kram.
Und ich finde man kann fast nie ein Fehler machen, weil wenn die Fische die Boilies net mögen, dann weiß man es, aber so denkt man sich.. ich will umbedingt diese Boilies kaufen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mhh.. 

Joa CarpHunter  
Ich habe auf den fachhädler und andere hier ausm board gehört  
Der Menshc macht fehler 
Nicht jeder ist perfekt .. 
Und Geld ist nicht alles.
Außerdem freue ich mich trotzdem darauf das alles mal auszuprobieren. |stolz:

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Gerrit95 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Außerdem freue ich mich trotzdem darauf das alles mal auszuprobieren.


 
Man muss als Karpfenangler alles ausprobieren. Du musst für deine Gewässer die richtige Montage und die richtigen Boilies finden.  

LG Gerrit


----------



## Firehawk81 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Gerrit95 schrieb:


> ...Du musst für deine Gewässer die richtige Montage und die richtigen Boilies finden....



Oder nicht mit Boilies angeln. :q


----------



## Gerrit95 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das ist die andere Variante. |supergri


----------



## kron4401 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ist zwar etwas off-topic aber ich denke man muss sich nicht in der Jugend schon auf irgendwas spezialisieren (wie zB das Karpfenangeln). Angeln besteht doch aus mehr als nur seine Ruten raus legen und warten das was beißt.
Ich angel jetzt schon ein paar Jahre und muss wirklich sagen bisher bin ich sehr gut auch ohne Boillies, Bissanzeiger, Swinger, Zelt etc ausgekommen.
In meinen Augen ist es doch vor allem am Anfang viel wichtiger das man erst einmal die Grundlagen erlernt und versteht. Ich find es schlimm wen die Kidis von heute schon wissen wie man seinen Karpfenangelplatz so aufstellt das man am besten von der Liege aus Drillen kann aber keinerlei Ahnung haben wie bspw. der unterschied zwischen Feststellposen- und Laufposenmontage aussieht.


----------



## Schucki (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi,

Mein Händler des Vertrauens hatte gestern einige Euro Swinger von Fox (Rot) bei sich liegen die in der Herstellung durch die Qualitätskontrolle gefallen sind (Wenn überhaupt nur unterschiede in der Farbe bzw. kleine Farbfehler). 
Hab mir 3 Stück für jeweils 15€ mitgenommen. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. 
Beim angeln mit nem Kumpel der die Fox Swinger zu vollem Preis gekauft hat konnte keinen unterschied festellten bis auf die Tatsache das "FOX" nich auf dem Swinger steht.


----------



## mephy87 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Schucki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Mein Händler des Vertrauens hatte gestern einige Euro Swinger von Fox (Rot) bei sich liegen die in der Herstellung durch die Qualitätskontrolle gefallen sind (Wenn überhaupt nur unterschiede in der Farbe bzw. kleine Farbfehler).
> Hab mir 3 Stück für jeweils 15€ mitgenommen. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
> Beim angeln mit nem Kumpel der die Fox Swinger zu vollem Preis gekauft hat konnte keinen unterschied festellten bis auf die Tatsache das "FOX" nich auf dem Swinger steht.


 
Vielleicht hat dir der Händler auch nur Nachbauten angedreht.

Stell doch ein Bild ein.


----------



## Erik_D (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab auch noch nie gehört, dass FOX Fehlproduktionen in den Handel bringt.
Da hat dich der Händler wohl kräftig verar****!


----------



## Schmid91 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

FOX verlangt für die Dinger 30 Euro - mit Sicherheit auch gerechtfertig, bei den achso großen Herstellungskosten |rolleyes - ob FOX uns nun ausnimmt oder der Betreiber des Angelladens? 

Solang die Swinger ihren Zweck erfüllen, wärs mir persönlich n Stück weit egal^^


----------



## SharkAndFish (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



kron4401 schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas off-topic aber ich denke man muss sich nicht in der Jugend schon auf irgendwas spezialisieren (wie zB das Karpfenangeln). Angeln besteht doch aus mehr als nur seine Ruten raus legen und warten das was beißt.
> Ich angel jetzt schon ein paar Jahre und muss wirklich sagen bisher bin ich sehr gut auch ohne Boillies, Bissanzeiger, Swinger, Zelt etc ausgekommen.
> In meinen Augen ist es doch vor allem am Anfang viel wichtiger das man erst einmal die Grundlagen erlernt und versteht. Ich find es schlimm wen die Kidis von heute schon wissen wie man seinen Karpfenangelplatz so aufstellt das man am besten von der Liege aus Drillen kann aber keinerlei Ahnung haben wie bspw. der unterschied zwischen Feststellposen- und Laufposenmontage aussieht.


 

Auch wenn dus mir (und vllt fast alel hier im Ab ) nicht glauben mögen weiß ich eine menge wie was montiert wird. 
Gut vllt. frag ich auch viel aber ich lese auch genug. 
Also falls du denkst ich wüsste nicht wie ich angeln muss. Bevor ich mir was kaufe glaub ich dnekst du falsch ich habe 2 einhallb stunden mit Nähgarn erstmal knoten geübt und montagen gebunden bis ich mir überhaupt Mais usw. gekauft habe.
Gut ich bin halt kein Profi aber ich möchte es werden. 
Sometimes People think wrong things 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Schucki (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi,

Ich konnte sie ja am Wasser mit den Originalen vergleichen. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Gewicht der Swinger z.B. war vom Gefühl her das selbe.Original und "Nachbau" fühlen sich gleich Stabil an. Aber selbst wenn es "billige" Nachbauten sind, ist mir das Wumpe da sie ihren Zweck erfüllen und für das Geld kann ich nichts sagen. 

Nen Foto könnte schwierig sein. Ich hätte nur die Möglichkeit eins mit meiner internen Cam von meinem Lappi machen. Handy ist bei der letzten Angeltour abgesoffen und Digicam will nicht Funken.


----------



## SharkAndFish (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo lieber Angler/innen,

Ich habe heut mein Zeugnis Bekommen ( 1,6 Durchschnitt : 5 x 1 ; 5 x 2 ; 1 x 3 ; 0 x 4/5/6 )

Also habe ich Geld bekommen für eine neue Angeln inkl. Rolle und Schnur und so sieht der einkauf aus.

Rute:
Prologic D.RM II für 64 Euro 

Rolle:
Daiwa Emcast Sw 4500 
mit 0.35 Schnur ( 320 meter glaub ich) 
Zsm. für 80 Euro

Kescher : 
Kein abnehmbahrer kopf und kein rießig runterhängendes Netz aber sehr großes 
Sollte 150 Euro kosten von einem Französichen hersteller hab ihn für 45 euro bekommen. 

Hab mit noch paar Kleinteilen 200 bezahlt ^^ 

Ps: Fotos folgen :m


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Streber !!!


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wenn du meinst  eher weniger


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Gutes Zeugnis und gute Geräte !  #6#6#6


----------



## Schucki (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

:c Und ich dachte mein Durchschnitt wäre gut mit 2.0. 

Nettes Gerät


----------



## DashTwo (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Angler/innen,
> 
> Ich habe heut mein Zeugnis Bekommen ( 1,6 Durchschnitt : 5 x 1 ; 5 x 2 ; 1 x 3 ; 0 x 4/5/6 )
> 
> ...




sehr schön, wer fleißig ist wird auch belohnt :m weiter so!


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Also ich habe auch mit mässiger Leistung bekommen was ich wollte ..... also wer ist nun der Schlaue ...? lol lol 
Bisl zum Thema - auch ich habe neues Tackle - Matze Koch Boilies, Fox Bleie, Korda Tube und schöne grosse verschliessbare 20l Eimer - sehr gutes Utensil beim Aalangeln - (häääää Aalangeln ????) ja es gibt auch andere Fische neben dem Karpfen.


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch mit mässiger Leistung bekommen was ich wollte ..... also wer ist nun der Schlaue ...? lol lol ...



Wenn du meinst  
Das Zeugnis ist nicht nur wichtig für sachen (; 

Danke also ich hoffe ich werde damit mal ein drill im Urlaub haben


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Hallo lieber Angler/innen,
> 
> Ich habe heut mein Zeugnis Bekommen ( 1,6 Durchschnitt : 5 x 1 ; 5 x 2 ; 1 x 3 ; 0 x 4/5/6 )
> 
> ...


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> DjKeinFisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo lieber Angler/innen,
> ...


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> teilzeitgott schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht also ich hab es jetzt nicht für schlimm empfunden |kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> teilzeitgott schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht also ich hab es jetzt nicht für schlimm empfunden |kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Richtig!
1,6... net slecht #6
und mehr wert, als jegliche Klamotten, die dir dafür kaufen konntest.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wäre über so nen Schnitt froh gewesen, hab mein Abschluss mit 3,2 gemacht aber ändern kann ich es auch nimmer. Naja hab meine Lehrstelle, dort stimmen die Noten und ich bin glücklich. Weiter so.


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

 

Joa dankesehr  

Als ich werd die sahcne mal testen und WENN sie dann mal zu einsatz kommen kann ich ja mal drüber schreiben


----------



## tarpoon (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

kannst stolz sein auf deine zensuren! und wenn sie dir zu mehr tackle verhelfen dann hast du das prinzip von arbeit und lohn schon verstanden 
von mir alles gute und weiter so...


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hey,

tolle Sachen. Welche klasse kommst du nun DjkeinFisch? 

Ich komme in die 10te. Hatte in der 9ten nen Schnitt von 2.2.. 

Habe zwar keine Angelgeräte bekommen, weil ich schon alles habe, aber durfte mich über einen ausflug nach Hamburg zu ,, Der König der Löwen '' freuen  


P.s Ich werde mir die Red Spice Boilies von Successful Baits zu legen in 18 mm.


----------



## SharkAndFish (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> tolle Sachen. Welche klasse kommst du nun DjkeinFisch?
> 
> ...


 

Ich komme jetzt in die 10te Klasse  
also wie du  



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brunztulp (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

so war gestern mal ein wenig Einkaufen

Prologic Senzora 4+1 Set
Banksticks und Kleinkram


Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## David Kanal (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hey

Komme grad ausm Angelladen 

Nach langer Überlegung hab ich sie mir doch gekauft :Fox Illu Swinger in Blau,und noch Zubehör n paar Bleie,Haken,Vorfach,Pva.


----------



## makki (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

also ich komme jetzt auch in die 10. klasse des gymnasiums und habe nen schnitt von 1,2  ( drei mal 2 und sonst alles 1).
ich konnte mir auch paar sachen kaufen u.a. neue schnur und ne wathose.
lg
makki


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Horneff schrieb:


> Einfach klasse,
> http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....r-p-17248&cName=zubehoer-boxenkaesten-c-30_52



Genau das hab ich auch !  Das ist wirklich sehr gut!

MfG


----------



## Evil Deeds (13. September 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

war auch mal wieder einkaufen 


1	x	Anaconda VI-AGUA Halibut Dip 250ml	
1	x	Berkley VanishFluorocarbon 100m 0,37mm	
1	x	JRC Storm 5 Fleece Lined Sleeping Bag	
1	x	Anaconda Futterschaufel Large	
1	x	Anaconda Net Floater	
4	x	Fox Captive Backleads 112g	
1	x	Fox Kwik Change Flexi Ring Swivels Gr. 07	
1	x	Fox Warrior Bivvy Table	
1	x	Korda Anti Tangle Hooklink Sleeves Khaki	
1	x	Korda Kurv Shank Gr. 4	
1	x	Korda Safe Zone Lead Clips Khaki Gravel	
1	x	Korda Safe Zone Rubbers Gravel Khaki	
1	x	Korda Silicone Sleeves Braun	
1	x	Korda Haken Hybrid Wide Gape X Gr. 6	
5	x	Korda Square Pear Swivel 5,00oz - 140gr.
3	x	JRC Distance Casting Lead 4,00oz 113gr	
3	x	JRC Gripper Lead 5,00oz 142gr	
3	x	JRC Flat Pear Inline Lead 4,00oz 113gr	
1	x	Trakker NXG Lead Pouch 4 Compartment	
1	x	ACE On Camo Leadcore 45lbs 25m gravel	
1	x	Chub Shallow Int 8 Box	
1	x	Chub Spool Dispenser	
1	x	Owner Flyliner Gr. 6	
1	x	Starbaits Baiting Spoon Handle / Griffstück Futterschaufel


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (13. September 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da haste aber einiges ausgegeben


----------



## Evil Deeds (13. September 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

joa könnte man so sagen ^^


----------



## Katteker (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin.

Angeletat für dieses Jahr damit restlos erschöpft:

2x Grauvell Delphos BR-Z3500, bespult mit je 340m Anaconda Peacemaker in 0.30.:k













Und jetzt gibts ne freiwillige Kontosperre für alle Angelsachen außer Verbrauchsmaterial...:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



atsm123 schrieb:


> Hab mir noch gekönnt :l:m








*Daiwa Basiair 45 Qd

**
Hm... das Foto hab ich die Woche noch bei Ebay gesehen. Haste die wieder verkauft oder hat da jemand dein Foto geklaut?
*


----------



## carphunter1678 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Sorry, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Firehawk81 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Raven0263 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn nach langer Suche endlich wieder:
> Shakespeare Original Wobbler Big S.
> Hoffe dass er diesmal nicht wieder im Baum landet sondern wie früher auch,öfters im Hechtmaul.



#d
Schau dir mal die Überschrift dieses Trööts an.


----------



## Mastercarp1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe mir letzte Woche sachen um 125€ bestellt. darunter waren: Eine Shakespeare Rute, Eine Anaconda 7000 Freilaufspule, neues Futterral, massenweise Zubehör


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> @asphaltmonster extrem geile Rollen !!gruß Dennis



Mit meinem Beitrag habe ich nicht ausgesagt das ich diese Rollen besitze - ich habe gesagt das ich dieses Foto letzte Woche bei Ebay in einer Auktion gesehen habe.

Steht auch unter dem Foto!


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir gabs vor 2 Wochen nen Fox Euro warrior Dome


----------



## Evil Deeds (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hab auch wieder zugeschlagen

Nash Titan + Overwrap
Amiaud Carpo Inox
Chub Xtra Protection Cradle
Fox Carpmaster Safety Weigh Sling


----------



## Brucky86 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Servus,
hab mir noch ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gegönnt 

Hab mir 3 Stück Delkim TX-I gekauft in den Farben Brillant White, Electric Blue an Purple!
Dazu noch den RX Plus Pro Receiver und jeweils 3 Nitelite Pro Hanger und
3 DuoCarb Pivoting Hanger Support 

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/9078/bild0261g.jpg

gruß


----------



## pfefferladen (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Brucky86 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab mir noch ein vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk gegönnt
> 
> Hab mir 3 Stück Delkim TX-I gekauft in den Farben Brillant White, Electric Blue an Purple!
> ...



Cool... ich hab mir ein 2er Set gekauft....geiler Stoff


----------



## Brucky86 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Cool... ich hab mir ein 2er Set gekauft....geiler Stoff


 
Hab den Zweischichtigen Stoff mit ner Oberfräse komplett ausgefräst! War ne wirklich verfi.... arbeit ;-)

aber es hat sich gelohnt 

gruß


----------



## Evil Deeds (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Geiler Koffer 

hab auch wieder zugeschlagen ^^


Korda Helicopter Sleeve
Korda Rubber Beads 4 mm
Korda Heli Beads
Korda Safe Zone Shrink Tube Medium 1.6 mm
Korda Stik Klip
Nash Tackle Box Logic Deep Chod Box
Nash Tackle Trax All Terrain Evo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir gabs nen kescherstab,handgebaut versteht sich:m Dazu noch ein 2Set Delkim Txi


----------



## catchandrelease96 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Gestern gekauft!!!

2 mal J.C. TSI Carp ind 12 ft. und 2,75 lbs

2 mal Penn Surfblaster 8000 mit jeweils 500 Meter Shimano Technium 0,30 mm

2 mal M&R Storm poles bis 90 cm
2 mal M&R Storm poles bis 120 cm

Und hier die Bilder




PS: Ich war heute damit fischen und kann nur sagen geiles Zeug vorallem die Rollen


----------



## Frenkssys (28. Januar 2012)

Heute auf der Messe in Bad Saulgau Bestellt 

3x NG+ 12ft. 3.0 lb  (CENTURY) 

http://www.ng-carp.com/webshop.php?wsknr=1&wshnr=18&wspnr=1143


----------



## Zarii (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Nach dem ich mit meiner 1. Rute von Chub vollkommen zufrieden war hab ich mir noch eine Gekauft!!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Karpfenrute-..._Angelruten&hash=item2c5ea844c0#ht_2651wt_929


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ich war sparrsam auf der messe, hab ja alles an tackel , trozdem gabs neue poper und nen dip von selfmade baits .
von proline gabs ne dose popper,und 5kg pellets,


----------



## carpomizer1111 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@carphunter: hab ich doch richtig gesehen auf der messe das du da warst......ich glaube mit freundin oder????bist an mir vorbeigelaufen,warst aber zu schnell weg.......
ich hab mir am abend bei selfmade-baits 10kg active spodmix bestellt.......das war der mix den sie an ihrem stand mit dem Öl und dem eimer angeboten haben....ansonsten war ich auch sparsam.......


----------



## Schneidi (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

war auch auf der messe in saulgau.
habe mir mal die triple s pop ups von pro line geholt und noch en bissl kleinkram von Korda


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

carpomizer1111@  na super  und ich hab dich nicht gesehn,bin von zimlich vielen angesprochen worden .

Schneidi@ bei trippel s machste keinen fehlerm,echt geile murmeln.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die üblichen Verdächtigen (ausser das PVA) auf der Messe in Bad Saulgau. Leider habe ich alles schon ausgepackt


----------



## Spinfisher95 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich war auf der Jagd&Hund heut leider nicht so erfolgreich. Ein  bisschen Topwater- und Fliegenkrams habe ich dennoch gefunden !  


Links: Topwater Productions -> Tini Titan 
Hinten: Salmo -> Thrill 7cm 
Vorne Recht's: Illex -> Water Moccasin 75


----------



## Schucki (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Heute auf der Angelmesse "Faszination Angeln" in Lingen gewesen. 
Bin da mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten nach Hause gefahren.:q

Wiwa The Dome 2 Mann Bivvy + Winterskin #6
Chub Classic Bedchair

Und bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens wird die Tage noch eine Rutentasche von Anaconda für meine Ruten dazukommen.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ne neue Liege hab ich mir auch noch gegönnt


----------



## makki (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Tage kommt endlich mein Traum an:
Fishfeeder professional II,
Fox Micron RX Blue Set 4+1!!!
Ich freu mich schon auf die erste Session der Saison!!! :vik:


----------



## Slick (1. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab es mal hier reingehauen

Heute meine Lieferung bekommen von Bleigussformen.

Top Ware.#6

Endlich keine Angst vor Hängern.:q


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

















Nun kann es Losgehen und zudem wurde die Größe nun auf 16mm nach unten erweitert durch den kleinen Long John :vik:


----------



## lekdas (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wie halt meine SB-Lieferung heut um halb eins angekommen ist :m:m!!

Das PVA-Set ist doch von Common oder?


----------



## hecht98 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Endlich ises angekommen, mein Fox Warrior Hood, gekostet hats grade mal 170€  :q

Gratis dazu gabs auch noch ne Korda DVD und nen haufen Aufkleber :vik:

Schade, dass ich es erst im April einweihen kann #q


----------



## allgäucarp (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So hab in letzter Zeit auch ein wenig aufgerüstet.
Zu Weihnachten ein Set EuroSwinger von der Angelzentrale. Neulich bei Ebay zwei Tica Abyss TF 8000 und einen Fox MMXR.
Meinem Kescher hab ich den Greys Max Lock Kescherblock veerpasst, und als absolutes Highlight die Nash Emperor Liege.

Vorteil der Liege:
Ich kann mit meiner Frau am Wasser kuscheln.|smlove2:

Nachteil der Liege:
Transportmaß
Meine Frau ist mit beim Angeln|bla:


----------



## pfefferladen (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



allgäucarp schrieb:


> So hab in letzter Zeit auch ein wenig aufgerüstet.
> Zu Weihnachten ein Set EuroSwinger von der Angelzentrale. Neulich bei Ebay zwei Tica Abyss TF 8000 und einen Fox MMXR.
> Meinem Kescher hab ich den Greys Max Lock Kescherblock veerpasst, und als absolutes Highlight die Nash Emperor Liege.
> 
> ...



Die Liege ist der Hammer.Aber wie schon selbst erkannt ....sie hat auch Nachteile. :q


----------



## Rxbinhx (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

War heute ein wenig shoppen, rausgekommen ist dabei...

JRC Contact 2 Man Bivvy
Greys Prodigy SX Landing Net
Korda Carp Care Kit
Spro Strategy Tacklebox


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

ein paar kleinteile sind von commom dabei ja  sonst hätte ich zweimal versand bei sb zahlen müssen und da ich von CB auch noch was brauchte habe ich eine SB und eine CB bestellung gemacht


----------



## snorreausflake (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


>


Immer wenn ich das Männlein im successful-baits Logo sehe muß ich an "Mr.Hanky" (der Weihnachtskot von South Park) denken|kopfkrat wahrscheinlich der Grund warum ich noch nie was von denen gekauft habe|muahah:


----------



## plötzenpapst (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da unser ganzes angelzeug geklaut wurde is in deretzten Zeit ziemlich viel zusammengekommen:
- 2x FOX warrior 12ft 3lbs
- 2x Okuma powerliner Pl65 + Daiwa infinite camo in 0,36mm
- Ron Thompson Stabilizer Rod Pod
- Nash H-Gun Kescher
- Chub Classic bedchair ( lieg ich grad drauf weil mein Bett kaputt is )
- Kogha dreamland Schlafsack
- 2x Fox MK2 swinger
- 2x Dam Pulse bitealarm
- 2x buzzerbars vom geringer
- 4x Spro banksticks
- Fox warrior Hood mit winterskin ( für sagenhafte 160€)
- Anaconda Twin sleeve in 13ft
 Und diverse kleinteile ( bleie, vorfachschnur( sufix silky soft), tubes, sleeves usw.)

Lg. Philip

________________________
C&R


----------



## hecht98 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wo gibts das Fox Warrior Hood + Winterskin denn für 160€, ich hab überall gesucht und das billigste was ich gefunden hab war für 170€ bei Angelzentrale Herrieden? |kopfkrat


----------



## plötzenpapst (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das war vor...ich Glaube 2 Monaten bei angekuschelt herrieden für 159.99€ aber wegen sperrgutzuschlag 14€ Versand -.-


----------



## hecht98 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Naja das mit dem Versand ist natürlich schei***
Ich habs mir auch vor einer Woche bestellt, gestern ist es angekommen, also ich muss schon sagen, für den Preis ist es nen richtig gutes zelt :q

Ich hab auf Bildern gesehen, dass man die Front vom Zelt halb aufmachen kann, so wie auf dem Bild unten. Nur mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht verstehe wie das funktionieren soll, kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? |rolleyes


----------



## Pat 79 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Servus,

ich kenne zwar dieses Zelt nicht aber vom Grundprinziep her sind alle Zelte ähnlich.

Schaut für mich so aus als müsstest du einfach nur die Heringe von dem Türbereich herausziehen bzw. gleich weglassen und dann den Stoff zu der ersten Stange hin zusammenrollen.

Dort hält es indem du "den Nippel durch die Lasche ziehst" oder wie bei diesem Modell einfach nur diese Kunststoffclipse verbindest. Je einmal oben und unten.


----------



## lekdas (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

tach leute 
hab mir neue Ausrüstung besorgt.
Rolle: 3x Balzer Tactics Ultra 5600
Rute: 3x Pelzer Pro Royal 12ft 3,25lbs
Rod Pod: ProLogic Tri-Lux Pod
E-Bissanzeiger: DAM Protronic 3+1 Funkset + leuchende Swinger
Zelt: Ehmanns Maxi Bivvy + Winterskin

insgesamt ca 560€

die erste session werde ich wahrscheinlich Ende diesen Monats oder Anfang April starten. Berichte werden folgen.


----------



## Meteraal (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin,

ne Abhakmatte musste auch mal her... |supergri


----------



## hecht98 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wer kennt's nicht, man geht ins Angelgeschäft rein um nen paar Wirbel und Stopper zu holen, raus kommt man aber mit leerem Portemonnaie und einer vollen Tüte... 
Mir gings heute so |supergri

und das hier musste ich einfach alles haben |supergri :

- Starbaits Bivvy Peg Set
- Fox High Risers
- Fox Pellet Pegs 21mm
- Fox Camo brown knot protector beads
- Fox Shrink tubes green
- Fox Hi-SG Putty
- Fox Arma Point LSC size 4
- Fox Sliding Ring & Rig Stops
- Fox Micro Hook ring swivels
- Fox PVA Tape Heavy embossed wide
- Fox Tension Bar
- Fox Stringer, Lip Close Bait und hook bait needle

Falls ihr euch jetzt fragt warum denn alles von Fox, mein Angelladen hat so ne tolle Foxabteilung, da konnte ich nicht anders |supergri


----------



## Fassl (14. März 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So für die Saison 2012 gabs:

1x Fox Mk 2 Swinger Blue Set
1x Anaconda Sensible Touch Schnur 1200m
1x Sänger Speziflex 1000m Geflochtene

Und n bischen Futterwird mit Kumpel geteilt)

5Kg Freezers Trible S von Proline+Pop Ups
5Kg Freezers Pineappel von Proline+Pop Ups
2Kg Berkley Halibut Crab+Pop Ups
2kg Berkley Irisch Cream+Pop Ups

Und von Cockbaits:

2kg Cockitas (Freezer)
5kg Penny Fishboilies (28mm Freezer)
5kg Penny Fishboilies (20mm Freezer)
2kg Strawberry Star
2kg Monster Crab

so und heute sollte noch bischen Grundfutter kommen:

14kg Sänger Amino F3 Grundfutter

So das wärs mal für s erste:m


----------



## Hotchilli36 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

*Servus....*

*Hallo an alle, eigentlich wollte ich heute nur mal im Angelladen meines Vertrauens vorbei schauen. Und dann hat mir der Chef ein Bomben Angebot von dieser Rolle gemacht... DELPHOS BR-Z3500 11 Kugellager 0,30/260 - **0,35/**190 **0,30hat er mir noch draufgemacht.... Diese Rolle ist ein Traum und ich werde mich morgen extra ans Wasser setzen um das Fischen mit der Rolle zugeniesen. Kann ich nur Empfehlen www.THE-TACKLE-STORE.DE in Kassel Lohfelden.... * |laola: *2 Bilder als Anhang* *dabei.... Euch allen noch ein erfollgreiches Fischjahr... Grüße aus Kassel Sascha * |stolz:​


----------



## molo9000 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Gerade angekommen:
2 mal Anaconda Patriot in 3 lbs
2 mal Anaconda G2 Runner 6000
1200m Anaconda Peacemaker 9,55 kg 0,32mm
Und 1,5 m Anaconda Silikon Hokk Tube als Geschenk

Bestellt bei Nordfishing 77


----------



## Besorger (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*








Dann Kanns ja los gehen


----------



## sneaker (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

vorhin abgeholt:
Anaconda Base Spod 5lbs
Daiwa Crosscast S5000 
2 Cobra Futterraketen
eine Tüte Nash Pellets 6mm
und eine Nash Vorfachschere


----------



## redfeed (10. August 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Fox MK2 Swinger gibt es leider nicht mehr für den Preis.


----------



## Besorger (26. August 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*












langsam wirds


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*






wieder ein neuer fuchs


----------



## Rxbinhx (3. September 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Vorhin hab ich mir 2 Shimano Ultegra 10000 XSB gegönnt.
Bin schon ganz heiß drauf sie zu testen )


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da gibts doch den ein oder anderen der in der AZ einkauft  Geiler Laden ,geile Quali ! Hatten leider nurnoch Tuna&Spice in 24 mm :|


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. September 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Gerade die Bestellung für:                         :vik:
1	x	Anaconda Bull Dip Mega Spice 250ml	
2	x	Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder	PL-865	
1	x	Anaconda Power Carp Camouflage 1200m 0,35mm	            
2	x	Fox Flat Pear Lead 2,25oz, 64gr	CLD085	
1	x	ACE Anti Tangle Lead Clip Rigs silt	ACC106	
1	x	Guru Speedmesh System	GSMS	
2	x	Fox Warrior ES 12ft. 3,00lbs - Wilkerling Edition	CRD135	
1	x	JRC Defender 42" Landing Net	1153589	
1	x	Berkley Gulp Boilies Tuna & Spice 1kg 16mm	
losgeschickt  wenns angekommen is Folgt auch das Bild  :vik:


http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3031/ndh22zf3_jpg.htm


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich sie mir endlich gegönnt 

3x Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich sie mir endlich gegönnt
> 
> 3x Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD




:k Göttlich ! :k


Aber ich persönlich würde nie 500 Kröten pro Rolle aufn Tisch legen ..


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich auch nicht.. 

Der Trick ist gebraucht zu kaufen, an den Rollen ist nicht ein Kratzer, sind wie frisch aus dem Laden 
und trotzdem musste ich nur 600 € hinlegen..

Auf Ebay würde ich sie ohne probleme für das doppelte verkauft kriegen.. 

Tl.


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi, Glückwunsch zu den "neuen" Rollen, aber wieso ist der Verkäufer um 300 Taler von seiner Preisvorstellung abgewichen?!|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

würd ich mich auch fragen,normaler weise  maximal 20€ pro rolle billiger.

so lang kein haken dran ist its okay,wen sie so billig sind mach ich mir gedanken ob sie nicht geklaut sind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich hab mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mit die BasiaIR zu kaufen. Sofern ich mal wieder mehr zum Karpfenangeln kommen sollte.

Inzwischen ist der Preis auf 950 Euro gestiegen und die haben Spiel in der Kurbel und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die made in Japan sind.

So wirds für mich nichts mit den Dingern.
Wünsch dem neuen Besitzer aber viel Spass damit!
Gute Rollen sinds ja auf jeden Fall.


----------



## BARSCH123 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, wäre es mir egal ob sie geklaut wären oder nicht, weil dem geschädigten bringt es auch nix mehr wenn ich die Dinger nicht kaufe..

Aber die Rollen waren alle samt mit Daiwa Stoffsäckchen, Bedienungsanleitungen und Ersatzteilen in der Originalverpackung verpackt. Also von daher mache ich mir da keine sorgen das das nicht rechtens ist .

Auserdem waren noch 3 Kurbeln der "Black Basia" dabei, die ich für 150 € verkauft habe... somit habe ich dann letztendlich nur 600 bezahlt.. 


Tl.


----------



## Mac69 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

nabend,

oha ich falle hier echt aus dem Rahmen.....*fg

letzte Woche:
1 ungefischte SS 2600 +E Spule !fürn huni
1 gebrauchte US 4500 A in Topzustand für 60 (5 reichen echt langsam|uhoh
1 Drennan Spezialist 1,5 ibs Topzustand für 105
und der Brüller schlechthin
ne Richard Walker Avon von Hardy für 90 in Topzustand.

suche übrigens noch zwei Tricast Stöckchen.........|uhoh:|bigeyes

gruss

Mac


----------



## MB Carpfisher (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich sie mir endlich gegönnt
> 
> 3x Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD


 

Welche Ruten sind das???|kopfkrat

Gruß MB


----------



## BARSCH123 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das sind Rollen, Klick mal auf das blau Geschriebene...

Edit: Ou, missverstanden. Also auf den Bildern ist die "Fox Warrior S-Full Cork-2,75lb" zu sehen 


Tl.


----------



## Hoscheck (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo Leute,

Hab mir mal was richtig bequemes zum sitzen gekauft.

Nash Indulgence Big Daddy Karpfenstuhl




Gruß Hoscheck


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Und dann war da noch meine Ebay-Leidenschaft... Geschossen habe ich für  knappe 100€ incl. Versand eine handgebaute Karpfenrute mit Century Blank (Exelite,  Made in England) Das gute: ich habe noch eine fast identische Rute - auch  Handgebaut, mit dem gleichen Blank, die gleichen Wicklungen - nur die Ringe sind minimal unterschiedlich.


----------



## kappldav123 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Heute nen Paket bekommen vom RW-Angelshop:

2x Daiwa Black Widow 3,60m 3lbs 3-teilig
2x Cormoran Black Master 8Pi 3000 

Nun kann ich's kaum erwarten, endlich ans Wasser zu kommen und die neuen Teile auszuprobieren.


----------



## Likenut (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das mit dem Karpfenangeln nun doch ernster wird gesellen sich zu meinen 2 Chub s-Plus + Penn Slammer 560 noch

2x Quantum Radical old school 2,25lbs
2x Shimano Baitrunner 3500
1x Chub comfort Bedchar
1x JRC Contract 2 Mann Bivy
2x Carpsounder Neon green
2x Quantum Swinger
Chub Edelstahl Goal Posts
einiges an Kleinzeug: 15kg Boilies, Bleie,Haken etc.

Mein Konto hat sich zwar nicht so gefreut, aber mein Tackle Dealer und Ich umsomehr

Naja meine Slammer 260 und Daiwa Balistic 2500sh gehört zwar nicht hierher, aber gefreut hab ich mich.

Will endlich ans Wasser


----------



## hechtangler2911 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich habe mir auch was neues geholt.
Und zwar von Matrix, die Cheeky Monkey.
Und zur Vervollständigung, habe ich aus dem Ruten Päärchen,
eine Dreier raus gemacht, Rollen sind Shimano Thunnus Ci4 4000,
und die Ruten sind Sportex Morion Stalker in 11´ 3,30m und 2,75lbs, 
an kleinen Gewässern ein Traum.


----------



## scorpionboy (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hi,

ich habe mir bei eBay von TF Gear eine Abhakmatte und ein Barrow Bag gekauft... Bin voll überrascht von der Qulität und Verarbeitung... jetzt kribbelt es noch in den Fingern mir auch gleich noch Bissanzeiger von da zu holen... :q:q


----------



## Angel-Kai (1. November 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch was neues geholt.
> Und zwar von Matrix, die Cheeky Monkey.



Schade das da kein Affe dranhängt :c - Da würde ich mir noch etwas dran basteln! Vielleicht ein Playmobil-Affe oder so...
:g


----------



## NedRise (1. November 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi.

@hecht911, schönes Set up, macht bestimmt Spass damit zu angeln.

Viel Erfolg damit.

Gruss#h


----------



## hechtangler2911 (1. November 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi NedRise,
oh ja , das macht es, habe kaum so feinnervige Ruten gefischt, und dann die leichten Thunnus dazu, ist eine echte Traumkombb zum Karpfenangeln oder zum Köfi Angeln auf Hecht, einfach perfekt.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal ein paar Delkims gegönnt, fürs ganz feine Fischen genau das Richtige.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das Set ist jetzt komplett. ;-)


----------



## Shortay (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*






  endlich nen bivvy 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (9. Februar 2014)

Kaufort: Angel Domäne

Preis: 169,99€



Soweit...


----------



## Carp-NeXxIz (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

http://www.carplounge.de/xtcommerce/images/product_images/info_images/83_0.jpg

http://www.carplounge.de/video/rt4ebay/rt4_2.jpg

Preis 1750€

Ist noch im Bau bekomme ich nächste Woche spätestens übernächste  *FREU*#6

Hersteller Carplounge


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Carp-NeXxIz schrieb:


> http://www.carplounge.de/xtcommerce/images/product_images/info_images/83_0.jpg
> 
> http://www.carplounge.de/video/rt4ebay/rt4_2.jpg
> 
> ...




Geil...
Passt aber preislich nicht zu den Hyperloops


Soweit...


----------



## Carp-NeXxIz (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ja das 10 fache kanns nicht mehr abwarten|uhoh:


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ja, das glaub ich


Soweit...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ach Leute, wann lernt ihr endlich:
Keine fremden Bilder einstellen!!!!


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ach Leute, wann lernt ihr endlich:
> 
> Keine fremden Bilder einstellen!!!!




Meins war definitiv von mir
Aber gut zu wissen
Nur sieht man die ja auch im Internet,
Wer soll schon was dagegen haben?


Soweit...


----------



## Vanner (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Meins war definitiv von mir
> Aber gut zu wissen
> Nur sieht man die ja auch im Internet,
> Wer soll schon was dagegen haben?
> ...



Das Urheberrecht hat da was gegen. Beim Verlinken gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir gabs in lezter Zeit ein paar Wobbler von Spro aus der Ikiru Serie und von Rapala X-Raps und Clackin Minnows.

Achja. Vor längerer Zeit hab ich mich mit Fliegen aus einer Hamburger Apotheke eingedeckt.


----------



## Carp-NeXxIz (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Sorry bin noch Neu muss noch lernen 

eigene Fotos folgen wenns da ist


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs in lezter Zeit ein paar Wobbler von Spro aus der Ikiru Serie und von Rapala X-Raps und Clackin Minnows.
> 
> Achja. Vor längerer Zeit hab ich mich mit Fliegen aus einer Hamburger Apotheke eingedeckt.




Cool
Aber geht hier ums Karpfenangeln.


Soweit...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Sry, habs eben erst gesehen das es der falsche "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread war.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Sry, habs eben erst gesehen das es der falsche "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread war.




Macht ja nicht, is trotzdem interessant...


Soweit...


----------



## Bodensee89 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Anaconda Gear Vessel S Tasche. 







Ein weiterer Versuch unnütze Schlepperei zu beenden. 
Da kommt nur noch das rein was wirklich gebraucht wird. 
Die große Tacklebox bleibt zukünftig daheim. 
Da man hier eh nicht Nachtangeln darf reicht das....







"Hard"cases für die Bissanzeiger.






Speziell um die Swingerhalter zu schützen. 
Stammen von der Firma "Cullmann" aus dem Fotobedarf.
Da passt der CarpSounder inkl. Swingerhalter und Prologic Quickrelease dingens ziemlich genau rein.


----------



## Saarhunter (11. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mahlzeit,
dieses Jahr bisher

40 Kilo Trockenmix von HC-Baits
50 Kilo Futtermais
25 Kilo Weizen


Mammutroller
Boiliegun Manuell die ich mit ner Gewindestange für die Bohrmaschine umbauen werde 

Fubo CM-XXL mit Echo gebraucht

gegen Sommer kommt noch ein FOX Supa Brolly System hinzu und eine gescheite Liege dann sollte es für ne Zeitlang reichen mit dem Tacklewahnsinn


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*




Penn Slammer 560L Live Line




DAM Impressa Carp 3,60m 2,75 lbs




Pelzer Executive




Spro Micro-Mesh


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. März 2014)

Jo, cool. Hab selber die D-Fender, also DAM, die machen richtig tolle Ruten. Und schöne Penn, sieht super aus (goldene Spule) und Penn ist sowieso eine unzerstörbare Rolle


Soweit...


----------



## Shortay (15. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mal was ganz anderes. Aber fuer wochenend sessions hab ich jetz bei nem tabletangebot zugeschlagen. Zum lesen oder den ein oder anderen angelfilm im zelt beim nachangeln


----------



## JW. (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

für 124,-


----------



## Flussmonster (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Den Cygnet Grand Sniper für 114€ gekauft, und damit meinen Einstieg ins Karpfenangeln getätigt


----------



## tegro (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hi
hab mir die zugelegt
http://www.mb-angelsport.de/BRichi-Falcon-STL-Digital-Funk-Set-Ampel


----------



## Shortay (20. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Sieht ja mal mächtig geil aus der pod !!!!


----------



## JonasH (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Flussmonster schrieb:


> Den Cygnet Grand Sniper für 114€ gekauft, und damit meinen Einstieg ins Karpfenangeln getätigt



Wahnsinns Preis! Klingt nach der EBucht?!


----------



## Flussmonster (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier Links posten darf, aber es gibt einen Angelladen aus Karlsruhe mit Online-Shop, der macht 2 mal die Woche Knallerpreis zu je einem Produkt.
Bestelle da schon ziemlich lange und bin durch Zufall darauf gestoßen 

Einfach mal Angelladen Karlsruhe googlen, dann direkt der erste 
Das Wochen-Angebot gibts unter dem Punkt "M&R Deal Live Shopping".
Hat momentan ein 1,60er Schlauchboot zum Auslegen im Angebot |wavey:

Grüße


----------



## Saarhunter (23. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Nabend,

also wer noch kein Pod hat oder eins Braucht sollte bei diesem Angebot zuschlagen. Nicht gerade die FirstClass aber mehr als genug für die meisten Situationen


----------



## hechtangler2911 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir gabs auch etwas neues.


----------



## Flussmonster (25. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So, bin jetzt auch nochmal Geld losgeworden


----------



## hechtangler2911 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Top Rollen, dann gratuliere ich mal dazu.#6


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Geile Rollen. Wollte mir immer die big baitrunner als ci4 holen. Wirklich super Dinger, viel Spaß damit


Soweit...


----------



## Flussmonster (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Danke Danke, eigentlich wollte ich mir normale Medium Baitrunner holen, diese hätten 159,90€ +  29,90€ pro E-Spule gekostet.
Und grad an dem Tag wo ich bestellen wollte, gabs die CI4+ für 199€ im Angebot, da musste man ja eigentlich zuschlagen :vik:


----------



## Abfael (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Fox Bivvy Table? Zufriden?


----------



## Flussmonster (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Abfael schrieb:


> Fox Bivvy Table? Zufriden?


Fox - Warrior Bivvy Table
Seit über einem Jahr im Einsatz, und ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden!!! 
Kann ich wärmsten weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Abfael (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Danke, ich gucke gerade ob es mal irgendwo im Angebot ist.

Gestern gab es auch was bei mir.


----------



## Flussmonster (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@Abfael hab dir ne PN bezüglich der Yellow Zombie geschrieben


----------



## kmR (26. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wollt mir diesen Monat mal n Schirmzelt oder ähnliches zulegen, da hab ich mir grad eins bei eBay geschnappt mit Winterskin und auf den Preis nochmal 10% Rabatt von eBay bekommen 




Denke ist ein guter Preis dafür das es neu ist und mit Winterskin.
Einen Test werd ich natuerlich auch spaeter mal aufm Garten machen und hier preisgeben.
Vielleicht jemand schon Erfahrung mit DAM Zelten ?

MfG


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi Hallo... 

Ist das zum brechen was man hier liest..  Viele der hier vertretenen Bevölkerung denkt wohl das die Rute der Firma x oder das Pod y und das Zelt...  den Fisch an den Haken bringt.  Kein Wunder das " Anfänger " denken, dass man auf normalem Wege sonst keine "Karpfen " fangen kann wenn man mehr damit beschäftigt ist zu Protzen als sich darüber zu Unterhalten ob das was man sich gekauft hat,  Sinn macht und auch empfehlenswert ist. Da stehen mir echt die Haar zu Berge bei dem Sche.. was hier geschrieben wird.  Der von mir geäusserte Ärger ist keineswegs Neid,  denn ich bin bestens ausgerüstet in allerlei Hinsicht.

So wie ihr euch zu teilen hier Wort meldet ist es beschämend für die " Karpfen" Angler die es schon seit Jahrzehnten betreiben,  aus ihren Fehlern gelernt haben und gerne mal einen tip geben.  Diese spielen jedoch auf ein ganz anderes Niveau wie die meisten hier.  Wird wahrscheinlich am Alter liegen aber jeder sollte mal beim Angeln oder bei einer anderen freien Minute daran denken,  das Angeln allgemein nicht im ansehen zu Schädigen sondern zu fördern und gewisse Toleranz in der breiten Masse zu erreichen. 
So..  Ich gehe dann mal weiter brechen.. 

Gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## odinherne (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi Hallo...
> 
> Ist das zum brechen was man hier liest..  Viele der hier vertretenen Bevölkerung denkt wohl das die Rute der Firma x oder das Pod y und das Zelt...  den Fisch an den Haken bringt.  Kein Wunder das " Anfänger " denken, dass man auf normalem Wege sonst keine "Karpfen " fangen kann wenn man mehr damit beschäftigt ist zu Protzen als sich darüber zu Unterhalten ob das was man sich gekauft hat,  Sinn macht und auch empfehlenswert ist. Da stehen mir echt die Haar zu Berge bei dem Sche.. was hier geschrieben wird.  Der von mir geäusserte Ärger ist keineswegs Neid,  denn ich bin bestens ausgerüstet in allerlei Hinsicht.
> 
> ...



du hast den nagel auf den kopf getroffen |good:


----------



## Hann. Münden (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

"Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln"
http://www.angelservice24.de/DAM-8-Stueck-Wurmhaken-gebundene-Angelhaken-


----------



## Jurik2507 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo kleinerkarpfen und dein nachposter,

Wenn ich deine Nachricht lese kommt mir das kotzen!!!

Schon mal dran gedacht das manche vielleicht lange für etwas sparen 
Müssen und dann stolz sind es zu besitzen!!!
Und warum sollte man sich nicht austauschen was es so neues gibt?

Zu erst denken bevor man schreibt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortay (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> Hallo kleinerkarpfen und dein nachposter,
> 
> Wenn ich deine Nachricht lese kommt mir das kotzen!!!
> 
> ...



So schauts aus! 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Flussmonster (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Jurik2507 schrieb:


> Hallo kleinerkarpfen und dein nachposter,
> 
> Wenn ich deine Nachricht lese kommt mir das kotzen!!!
> 
> ...


|good:

Ich weiß um ehrlich zu sein auch nicht wo dein Problem ist, 
wenn sich jemand das Geld zusammen spart, sich eine hochwertige Rute/Rolle/Bivvy etc. zu kaufen, dann darf er das doch hier auch posten, dafür ist diese Thread doch auch gedacht, oder?!

 ... außerdem, wieso verwirrt das Anfänger ?! 
Der eine kauft sich das, der andere lieber was anderes. Ist doch alles Geschmackssache. 
Also ich persönlich bin nicht jemand der bei jemandem etwas sieht, und das dann auch unbedingt haben muss. 
So wie du schreibst, spricht anscheinend doch der Neid, sonst würdest du dich nicht so äußern, wie du es tust. 

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß noch beim brechen, kannst ja bei Seite 1 nochmal anfangen und dich durchklicken (vielleicht reichts am Ende um sich ein Lockfutter anzumischen |wavey


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (27. März 2014)

Schließlich heißt der Thread ja "schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln", da muss man schon damit rechnen, dass Marken erwähnt werden. Außerdem, wie sollte man sich über Gerät austauschen, wenn man keine Marken erwähnen kann, dann wärs ja überflüssig. Hier wurden keine Marken schlecht oder gut gemacht, und es wurde nicht gesagt, dass ein Produkt gut oder schlecht aufgrund der Marke ist. Hier kann man nur anderen sagen wieso ein Produkt gut ist, und es hat niemand gesagt, das ein Produkt gut ist, Weils vom Hersteller x ist, sondern nur, weil es bestimmte stärken oder Schwächen hat, das heißt nicht dass hier alle markenbezogen sind, und wenn doch, ist es auch gut, wenn man von einem Hersteller vieles an Zeug hat, und damit zufrieden ist, merkt man sich die Marke, weil sie gut ist, nicht wegen dem Namen. So Leute suchen wahrscheinlich nur nach Threads wo sie ihre Vorurteile loswerden können, das braucht man nun wirklich nicht.


Soweit...


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ei jei jei.. 
Vorurteile?  ich habe weder Marken in Verbindung gebracht aber schon alleine der Name des Themas ist mehr als fragwürdig.  Lernt doch erstmal das allgemeine Angeln,  was Angeln insgesamt bedeutet und nicht wer das bessere Zeug mit ans Wasser schleppt.  Aber ich habe schon recht wenn ich hier so in die Runde schaue,..  Der Schnitt ist noch grün hinter den Ohren. Was hier der Ein oder Andere von sich gibt..  Man man.. Wenn man mal vergleicht seit wann ich in dem Forum angemeldet bin und was für ein Alter einige Kommentarschreiber haben kann ich nur lachen.  Da konnten einige nicht mal Schreiben geschweige denn ohne Windeln durch die Wohnung zappeln.   Oberkrönung sind dann noch die Herrschaften die meinen neben Protzen zu müssen,  ein miserables Video von sich drehen zu müssen und aller Welt daran Teil haben zu lassen.  Seit lieber im Einklang mit der Natur und dem entsprechenden Respekt gegenüber Kreatur Fisch und der Umwelt anstatt solche Themen mit zu Eifern...  wenn mal ein vernünftiges Gespräch hier zustande kommen würde über diverse Produkte wäre es ja ok,..  Hier wird es aber so dargestellt das man das pod,  Rolle etc endlich hat um sie am Wasser glitzern zu lassen. 
Zum Glück kann ich mich und andere reife Karpfen "Angler" sich stark distanzieren.
Gruß 

Ps: keineswegs verurteile ich jemanden der sich seine Sachen mühsam ansparen muss und jetzt stolz darauf ist es zu haben,  schließlich haben alle nach und nach ihre Sachen zusammen getragen aber dann brauch man es nicht so zu verkaufen " jetzt gehöre ich ein Stück mehr zur ->"Szene"<-"". Ach Kinder ne...


----------



## kmR (27. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Was hat das jetzt mit dem Threadthema zu tun ?
Kommt mal wieder klar....


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (27. März 2014)

90 Prozent deiner Behauptungen sind, tut mir ja leid, aus der Luft gegriffen.
Das meiste von dem was du sagtest stimmt sicherlich, jedoch nicht in Bezug auf mich oder, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, jemand anderem in diesem Thread. Es werden von dir Sachen angesprochen, von denen hier in kleinster Weise gesprochen wurde...
ZB. "Einklang mit der Natur" oder Sowas.
Du tust die Leute hier praktisch nach dem Thread, in welchem sie schreiben verurteilen, und das mit wirklich sinnlosen und zusammenhangslosen Mitteln.
Und das du länger als andere hier angelst, heißt nicht das du "besser" darin bist, nur erfahrener. 
P.s. Will hier wirklich keine Diskussion anzetteln, also werd ich deine Vorurteile akzeptieren und deine Beiträge ignorieren und wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen, selbst wenn mir dass hier so ein Spaß bereitet...


Soweit...


----------



## Bassey (28. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe die letzte Zeit doch gut zugeschlagen... Nicht alles für die Karpfen, aber das meiste :q

2 Stecken - Shimano Alivio DX 12250 & D12275 Ruten...










2 Rollen - Balzer Magna MX Black 450 mit jeweils 30er Quantum Quattron Salsa Schnur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25 Kg Deep Water Baits Boilies (5kg Pineapple, 10kg Fish & 10 kg Halibut)





Ein Ruderboot für den großen Angelsee ^^






Für sagenhaft günstige 80 Tacken einen sehr schönen Edelstahlräucherofen inkl. Gasbrenner





Dazu kam noch ein neuer XXL Karpfenkescher (meinen letzten hat der Fisch vom Avatarfoto ja für größere Fische unbrauchbar gemacht)...

Für das Boot baue ich derweil einen Hänger zusammen, da es doch zu schwer ist mit ca 100kg um es allein zu händeln...


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (28. März 2014)

Cool, vor allem das boot, von der alivio habe ich auch eine, jedoch die cx glaube ich, also älter. Sind aber gute Rute, wirklich. Viel Spaß mit


Soweit...


----------



## Bassey (28. März 2014)

Das Boot muss ich noch abstrahlen und mit PE Flüssigfolie komplett bestreichen. Danach noch mitm Brenner erwärmen, damit sich Folie und Bootsmaterial verbinden... noch viel Arbeit, zumal ich den Trailer ebenfalls selbst baue.


----------



## HerrHamster (29. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Bei mir gabs heute auch was neues! :vik:


----------



## Flussmonster (30. März 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da ich oft bezüglichem meines Pods angeschrieben wurde, ist seid heute wieder im ANGEBOT!! 
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/live_shopping.php


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

1 kg Milanüsse
2 kg Hanfsamen
2 kg Brotfrucht
1 kg Grüne Karpfenbohnen
1 kg Kichererbsen
10 kg Grundfutter
10 kg Tigernüsse
10 kg Erdnüsse


Scheixx auf Boilies


----------



## fossibär (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Naja, so langsam frag ich mich, ob das
Anfütterverbot bei uns in Hamburg eventuell gerechtfertigt sein könnte.
Oder reit das bis Jahresende?


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Da kommt noch Mais und Weizen, insgesamt ca. 60-70 kg drauf.
Dann allerdings bis Jahresende.
Wenn ich das jetzt auf Tage im Jahr aufrechne sind das nichtmal 1kg pro Tag.
Außerdem haben meine Stammgewässer einen sehr hohen Weißfischbestand. Futter is also Ruck-zuck weg.
Und ich fütter ausschließlich ufernahe Stellen, sodass ich sehe, ob mein Futter vom Vortag vernichtet wurde oder nicht. Wenns noch da liegt, bleibts auch liegen, bis es weggemampft wurde


----------



## Black_Scorpion (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ist zwar OT, aber trotzdem: 

Ich habe von einem Mitangler gehört, er kauft von einem bekannten Bauern jeweils 1t Mais und Weizen pro Jahr - da bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen... da sind die Paar KG Futter ja mal gar nix. Kauf jedes Jahr je 25kg Mais und Weizen, das reicht locker. 

So, genug OT.


----------



## Shortay (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*







Nen stuhl und nen futteral !
We gehts los yay 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Ralufragnar (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Das habe ich mir gegönnt


----------



## StefanG84 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

In Kettenis hockt das Geld !


----------



## Ralufragnar (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Klar hier regnet es Geld und keiner muss arbeiten


----------



## Norman B. (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

RT4 ?
Geile Sache!
Komplett oder 'nur' Basis-Paket?


----------



## NickAdams (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Super Teil - viel Spaß und dicke Fische damit!
Ich habe mir für dieses Saison dieses hier gegönnt, mit Echolot:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FSqqRJAaPs 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Tomm82 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Blöde frage, würds nur kompett nehmen RT4 ist zurzeit in Angebot !


----------



## Ralufragnar (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich habe das Lowrance Echolot 4x mit graupner brushless und Graupner Fernbedienung. Ich hatte auch überlegt mir son Set zu holen, aber ich finde diesen Echospotter nicht so dolle. Die Anzeige vom Grund ist ziemlich ungenau. Beim Lowrance sieht man richtig was Schlamm ist und was harter Grund.
 Es ist ein ziemlich heißes Gefährt und hat mir letzte Woche Angelstellen unter Bäumen beschert, wo ich einen 12er und mehrere kleinere Karpfen gefangen habe.


----------



## Saarhunter (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Nur nicht übertreiben am See....gibt nicht nur Karpfenangler die sowas extrem Geil finden....gibt auch genügend andere Angler am Wasser die solche Spielereien ganz und garnicht so Toll finden. Die Verbote für FuBo's schießen ja nicht ohne Grund wie Unkraut aus der Erde


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

3 Daiwa Basia's :vik:


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> 3 Daiwa Basia's :vik:




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Wirklich geile rollen- 
Und die Teile sehen auch noch geil aus
Glückwunsch dazu, wirklich...


Soweit...


----------



## Abfael (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe mir heute auch was gegönnt


----------



## hechtangler2911 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ein neues Päärchen.


----------



## Jurik2507 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Glückwunsch:vik:

Hab die selben , geile Dinger 

Viel Spaß damit :m


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Neue Tacklebox,
Anaconda Protector Shuttle neu für 40 statt für 1xx € 
Neue Schnur
Absenkbleie
Und diverse Haken.
Bilder gibts, wenn das Zeug da is


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Ein neues Päärchen.




Einfach die beste angelrolle für den karpfenfreak, wenn ihr mich fragt...
Viel Spaß damit...



Soweit...


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Doppelzentner Mais


----------



## matscher83 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Doppelzentner Mais



Kein Wunder das eure Fische so gut genährt sind:vik:#h


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich sags mal so: bei der menge an großen brassen is das für meinen angepeilten futterzeitraum nicht wirklich viel


----------



## matscher83 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Dann werden die Brassen wohl auch immer runder:q:q Aber wenigstens hast du schon paar mehr Karpfen gefangen als ich...das spricht schon mal für sich!:m


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Anaconda Protector Shuttle neu für 40.
> 
> Bilder gibts, wenn das Zeug da is


----------



## hechtangler2911 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mal ne andere Karpfenschnur ausprobieren.
Kommt auf meine Big Baitrunner.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Saison kann beginnen...


----------



## boller118 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hier mein neues Shirt zum Karpfen angeln.


----------



## Angreifer (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moinsen - schönes Shirt. Wo hast Du das gekauft?


----------



## boller118 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin,

ich habe es aus diesem Online-Shop: http://angel-shirt.spreadshirt.de/
Die haben wirklich sehr gute Shirts. Qualitativ sehr hochwertig und sehr schöne verschiedene Designs. Für jeden Angler was dabei. Von Friedfisch über Fliegenfischer bis hin zum Raubfischer. Nur zu empfehlen

Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus
Patrick


----------



## Stefff (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



boller118 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe es aus diesem Online-Shop: http://angel-shirt.spreadshirt.de/
> Die haben wirklich sehr gute Shirts. Qualitativ sehr hochwertig und sehr schöne verschiedene Designs. Für jeden Angler was dabei. Von Friedfisch über Fliegenfischer bis hin zum Raubfischer. Nur zu empfehlen
> ...




Alter Schwede ham die Geile Shirts, ich schmeiss mich weg.

Das Meer gibt, das Meer nimmt #6:q#6:q
oder 
Time to move!!

ich hau mich weg.

Da werd ich wohl auch mal das ein oder andere bestellen MÜSSEN!!

Gruß


----------



## MAST_PROD (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Serwus,

ich hab mir 2x mal die MAD D-Zent bestellt in 12ft. und 2,75 Lbs. 

Wenn ich die Ruten gefischt habe erzähl ich mehr 

Grüße


----------



## boller118 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So mein unterstand ist nun auch endlich da. Da können die Nächte und der Regen kommen.



Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus
Patrick


----------



## Angreifer (1. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Aufgrund der Ratschläge hier ausm Forum habe ich mir eine neue Waage von Reuben Heaton gekauft. Heute musste erstmal mein Sohn in den Wiegesack um die Waage zu testen.


----------



## tegro (1. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

hi 
habe mir die gegönnt , meine dritte
https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.../view/9959/Okuma_Powerliner_PL_865_Baitfeeder
mfg 
tegro


----------



## BaRkEeY (1. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir Black Label Buzz Bars XL und Black Label Banksticks gegönnt. Dazu noch ein bisschen Kleinzeugs..

Gruß


----------



## warenandi (5. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Cormoran Pro Carp-BR 9PIF
Mal schauen was sie so kann.
Bin absolut überzeugt von Cormoran...


----------



## jkc (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

:vik:...


----------



## Saarhunter (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Jesses Maria....hast nen mittelschweren Luftangriff vor


----------



## jkc (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Zitiere mich mal selbst aus nem anderen Thema:

"Verschleiß von Knoten und Schnur immer gut im Auge behalten, aber früher oder später passiert es trotzdem


 -  dass eine Spomb die strengen, irdischen Fesseln ablegt um das Antlitz Gottes zu erreichen."


----------



## Saarhunter (14. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hehehe...dann hoff ich mal das nicht einer der Irrläufer seinem Namen alle Ehre macht


----------



## BaRkEeY (19. August 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So ich hab jetzt endlich ne Liege, Chub Classic Bedchair ists geworden. Hoffe die Euros mehr im Gegensatz zu anderen lohnen sich.


----------



## Firehawk81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Frisch aus England eingetroffen.







Und noch was zum Kochen.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Firehawk wo gekauft?Bitte Link!


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Die Bissanzeiger von TMC Tackle.

http://www.tmctackle.co.uk/

 Der Kocher von Amazon.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000TNZMVU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Abfael (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

eigentlich wollte ich mir die ersteigern http://www.ebay.de/itm/221607404210?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Kann mir jemand den Sinn erklären warum ich für eine gebrauchte Tasche mehr Geld ausgebe als sie neu kostet? Habe sie mir dann für 18,95€ bei Fishingtackle24 bestellt. Das soll einer verstehen.


----------



## uhitz (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ob da ein Sinn dahintersteht ist fraglich, hab ich mir aber auch schon oft gedacht.
Liegt whh. am "Bietfieber" - wenn man schon eingestiegen ist muss man das Ding ja haben, der andere darf es zumindest nicht bekommen -|smash:
Darum geben auch Händler hin und wieder ihre Ware zum bieten frei und es wird teurer ersteigert als die Ware im selben Ebayshop regulär kostet #q


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Dat hier...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/09/1721776ed8b2c2a4344919703d73b9b2.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/09/1913fad50c205323f27387341723fe9b.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/09/406583ee842b66fa5f103656b2c91171.jpg


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## EdekX (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

entweder du hast riesen hände oder das bild täuscht einfach nur.
sehen mega klein aus. hab übrigens 2 stk. von den selben Rollen, sind echt klasse !


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@EdekX
Ja, für 14000er Spule haben die wirklich ein winzigen Körper. War auch überrascht bei dem Riesen Karton. Aber es kann auch an den Pranken liegen[emoji23][emoji23]
Werde dann mal ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln.
Jetzt können die Karpfen kommen.


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## ein Angler (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi
 Da brauchst Du überhaupt nichts befürchten.
 Eine der besten Rollen und nicht vergleichbar mit den Haudegen die es ja immer noch gibt.
 Andreas


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@ein Angler
Ja, das hört sich gut an. Freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz. Jetzt nur noch die Schnur, aber da nehm ich immer die selbe.


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Thairo (21. März 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So möchte demnächst auch öfters mal richtig auf Karpfen ansitzen und nicht immer nur Feedern.

Hab dafür mein Karpfen-Set mal vervollständigt:

1x DAM Alu Rod Pod Gunsmoke
3x Carp Sounder ROC XR (Wollte zuerst 3x Delkim Standard Plus hab mich dann aber umentschieden wegen der Verarbeitungsqualität und dem Service)
1x DAM MAD D-Fender 2 3lbs 3,60m (passend zu meinen anderen 2en)
1x Daiwa Regal Z 4500 BR (ebenfalls passend zu den anderen Ruten)
und diverses Zubehör wie PVA Säckchen, Boilies etc.

und wieder ein paar hunderter los. Da sag mal jemand Angeln sei billig. :m


----------



## Crapbait (22. März 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

3 Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T
2 Daiwa Phantom 12 ft 3 lbs
2 Fox Micron MX
20 KG Boilies
25 KG Mais
25 KG Legemehl
Middy Katapult
Diverse Inline-Bleie 2,5-3 Oz
Carp'R'Us Gladiator Longshank 4

Kann bald losgehen :q


----------



## zeitgeist91 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Crapbait schrieb:


> 3 Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T
> 2 Daiwa Phantom 12 ft 3 lbs
> 2 Fox Micron MX
> 20 KG Boilies
> ...


Legemehl gegoogelt, für extrem geil und praktisch befunden.

Tausend Dank an dich, kannte ich noch nicht! 

Der Rest ist natürlich auch spitze 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Crapbait (25. März 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Freut mich! Legemehl ist sowohl zum Anfüttern im Gemisch mit anderen Partikeln als auch als Bestandteil einer Boiliemischung eine gute Wahl. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Nutze ich auch schon seit Jahren. Früher eher als Zusatz zum Feederfutter, mittlerweile hauptsächlich an den ersten 3 Tagen der Futterkampagne.
Super Zeug! #6


----------



## zeitgeist91 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Crapbait schrieb:


> Freut mich! Legemehl ist sowohl zum Anfüttern im Gemisch mit anderen Partikeln als auch als Bestandteil einer Boiliemischung eine gute Wahl. Viel Erfolg!


Hab heute auch 25 kg eingetuetet, echt genial! Danke, tight lines!


Trollwut schrieb:


> Nutze ich auch schon seit Jahren. Früher eher als Zusatz zum Feederfutter, mittlerweile hauptsächlich an den ersten 3 Tagen der Futterkampagne.
> Super Zeug! #6


Genau das war auch meine Idee, wirklich wahnsinnig praktisch, und 12 euro für 25 kg ist einfach lachhaft. 

Top Laune, ich muss ans Wasser!!!!!


----------



## Crapbait (2. April 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir noch nen dritten Micron MX sowie ein paar Abdeckungen dazu geschnappt. Drei MAD Illuminated Hanger NXT, funktionieren gut mit den Microns. Außerdem 4 neue Banksticks. Hab mir dann auch noch ein neues Nash H-Gun 12 ft. 3-Rod Holdall gegönnt. Kurzurlaub ist vorbei, kann losgehen!


----------



## Firehawk81 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So jetzt hab ich alles auf Penn umgestellt.


----------



## Thairo (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe mir noch zwei sachen gegönnt.

- Sänger Anaconda Fortress Giant Bivvy
- Spro Freewalker Carp Barrow

nun ist unser Karpfen equip langsam aber sicher komplett.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin, ab heute endlich "Maiskochen advanced":q
mit 15l Fassungsvermögen in einer Rutsche alles durch, kein Überkochen und energiesparender sollte es auch sein.









Grüße JK


----------



## tegro (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo Leute 
habe heute das hier Bestellt
https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/23762/Anaconda_Vario_Holdall 
und die dazu
https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling...ew/23754/Anaconda_Unlimited_Sleeve_12ft_190cm
und die noch 
http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-MK3-Swinger-Presentation-Set_2649.html


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch 25 kg eingetuetet, echt genial! Danke, tight lines!
> 
> Genau das war auch meine Idee, wirklich wahnsinnig praktisch, und 12 euro für 25 kg ist einfach lachhaft.
> 
> Top Laune, ich muss ans Wasser!!!!!



Schön füttern damit die auch schön gross werden


----------



## Goldrush (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

@ JKC, der Topf is mal richtig geil!

 Bin auch grad schon am überlegen, irgend eine Art Kochtopf oder kompletten Kessel mir anzuschaffen. So kann man immer nur Kleinstmengen kochen. 

 Meine Käufe der letzten Tage:

 2x Korum Xpert Ruten 12ft 1,5lbs
 2x Shimano Aero Feeder 4000 FA
 4x Fox Bankstick Black Label Cam look
 2x Solar Adjustable Auflagen mini
 2x Fox Front Runner 
 1x 3er Pro Logic Quick Release Connector
 1x Stroft GTM 0,30mm (1000m)
 1x Stroft N 0,25mm (500m)
 1x Stroft ABR 0,25 (100m)
 1x Grizzly Schlafsack

 und einiges an Futter


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Goldrush schrieb:


> @ JKC, der Topf is mal richtig geil!



Hi, kann ich nur so bestätigen! Ist nix explodiert und macht die Sache viiiiieeel einfacher und sauberer.


Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi nochmal,

heute auch ne Lieferung bekommen.
Einmal Mika-Verbrauchsmaterial aus nem Gerlinger Rabatt-Verkauf:





Und dann haben meine Okuma Longbows endlich ihren endgültigen Teampartner bekommen:




Es sind zwei 3m Daiwa Megaforce -90g geworden, die sich gegen Mikado-Ruten durchgesetzt haben, wobei vermutlich die Mikados stilechter gewesen wären, für das was ich mit den Ruten vor habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Goldrush (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin JKC, 

schaut richtig gut aus die Kombi. 

Die Angebote von Mika hatte ich auch gesehn, dann aber doch nix bestellt da ich noch nen Gutschein vom Händler vor Ort hatte.. dieser Teufelskreis


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin,

habe mir in Zwolle bei Mika den Karpfen "Deluxe" Kescher für 39,00 € gekauft. Kennt den jemand? Macht jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck für die Preisklasse.

Ansonsten habe ich noch den Trakker Double Layer Schlafsack für 140,00 € geschossen. Unglaublich bequem, habe ihn direkt daheim ausprobiert. Endlich Beinfreiheit und sich umdrehen können, selbst bei meinem Kampfgewicht.

@JKC - Was hast du mit den Stöckern denn vor? Aalangeln? Da bin ich auch auf Tele umgestiegen. 

VG


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Quick´n dirty-Ausweichgewässer nach polski-style.:q

Sehe aber auch Potential als Schlauchbootrute, Kraut-verstopfte Spitzenringe sind dann wahscheinlich kaum noch ein Problem. Musste tatsächlich schon einige Male meine 12´er im Drill abstecken und frei-pulen.|uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## Pförtnex (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Am Wochenende war die CarpExpo, da gab es ein neues bett für mich #h


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Habe mir am WE in Lingen die Fox Euro MK2 Swinger für 19€/Stück gekauft!
Jetzt nur noch gucken wo ich das neue Ranger günstig her bekomme...


----------



## Trollwut (5. März 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Messen...


----------



## jkc (21. April 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So, das gröbste für die nächsten zwei, drei Jahre sollte abgedeckt sein...











Edit: An die Berkley Smooth Casting habe ich mich einfach mal ran gewagt, habe niemanden gefunden der mir was dazu sagen konnte.
Gut ist schon mal was auf dem Etikett zu entdecken ist:

Size 0,46 ... 0,473mm :q


Grüße JK


----------



## matscher83 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Tollwut Respekt 

Was ist das denn alles schönes u wie lange reicht das?? Eine Saison?? :q:q:q:q


----------



## AllroundAlex (22. April 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich habe heute das Angebot von Askari ausgenutzt (1x20%, 1x15%, 2x10%).

Es ist eine MAD FCR in 12 Fuß und mit 2,75Lbs und eine passende KW 3000 Freilaufrolle geworden.

Das beides für 55€ und dann noch Kleinkram wie Haken, Wirbel usw :vik:


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

So, mussten doch nochmal 2km Schnur her. Ist was Preis-Leistung und Abriebsfestigkeit angeht inzwischen einfach meine Lieblingsschnur.
Bisher immer nur die 50er gehabt, diesmal die zwei nächstliegenden Größen geordert.






Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

als Hauptschnur ne 60iger, alle Achtung.
 Soviel Muscheln oder so?


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Muscheln, Steine, Schrott, was auch immer, jedenfalls ist zuletzt meine 50er Schnur an irgendetwas gescheitert, als ein Kollege mit meiner Rute gedrillt hat - Konsequenz ist die 60er. Gibt die Schnur auch in 0,8mm hatte erst überlegt, aber davon bekomme ich wahrscheinlich nur 80m auf meine 5000er Infinitys. (Bei der 60er sinds so um die 140-150m bei leicht überfüllter Spule schätze ich.) 

Grüße JK


----------



## nakedchef (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



tegro schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> habe heute das hier Bestellt
> https://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/23762/Anaconda_Vario_Holdall
> und die dazu
> ...




Yeaahhh#6
Bei WIlkerling kauft es sich einfach am besten


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi, nochmal was an Verbrauchsmaterieal:








Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Nabend,

Man lebt nur einmal.... mein Weihnachtsgeld habe ich gut investiert. 

1. Chub Outcast 12 ft 3 lbs
2. Fox Mxr+ 3er set + Funke
3. Supa Brolly MK 2 System 60"
4. Carp Porter Carryall 

Die Stimmung meiner besseren Hälfte könnt ihr euch vorstellen 

Gruß Chris ️


----------



## jkc (24. November 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Na dann mal Petri...



...oder so.:q

(Hast Du auch einen Hund?)


----------



## Chris1711 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Petri Dank.... Das einzige was ich bemängeln würde sind die Bissanzeiger, dass man die LEDs nicht ausschalten kann.

Bin auch Hundebesitzer.....


----------



## Chris1711 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin,

Nachdem die letzte Saison meinen Rücken gezeichnet hat, habe ich mir ne neue Liege gegönnt. Das Probeliegen war vielversprechend, hoffe das ich jetzt Ruhe habe. Ist ne Flatliter MK 2 geworden


----------



## Jurik2507 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Nachdem die letzte Saison meinen Rücken gezeichnet hat, habe ich mir ne neue Liege gegönnt. Das Probeliegen war vielversprechend, hoffe das ich jetzt Ruhe habe. Ist ne Flatliter MK 2 geworden





Hi 

Hab die auch, richtige Wahl


----------



## phatfunky (9. Februar 2017)

Fast der gleiche Preis wie manch eine 250ml Flasche von schnicki schnacki super tolle Specialbaits Marke, und dennoch wahrscheinlich noch bessere Qualität. Wenn es sich bewährt, kaufe ich das nächste Mal gleich 1 Ltr [emoji3]


----------



## dudausg (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hallo zusammen,
will es dieses Jhar auch noch mal wissen...
hab meine Chub Outcast in Rente geschickt und mir 3 Mika No 2 in 365cm und 3lbs gegönnt... Preis Leistung Mega.
Zudem hab ich mir bei Mika noch den zweiteiligen Kescherstab mit genommen... Das komplette Keschersortiment kann ich nur empfehlen.

Zudem gab es bei R&L Baits und MTC Baits ein sehr gutes Angebot. 
Zuhaus liegen nun 
10kg MTC Supa Thuna
10kg MTC Solution
und 7,5kg R&L Baits Sausage Thuna.

Denke, dass im Frühjahr noch Mika Kleinzeug, Mika Carbonrohr und 2 Ultegras 14000 xtb dazu kommen. Zudem werde ich wahrscheinlich  meine CS umbauen lassen, gibt ja neu Lämpschen. Damit sich der Anschiss meiner Frau auch richtig lohnt

Bis dahin


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin,

Bin extrem unterangelt.....
Hab mich dazu hinreißen lassen neue Rollen zu kaufen. Trocken Kurbeln sie sich gut. Hoffe das ich jetzt ein paar Jahre Ruhe habe.

Sind drei shimano Baitrunner xta Long Cast geworden


----------



## Art (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Genau die gleiche Medium xta will mir auch holen, das wegen bin gespannt auf paar erfahrungs Berichten.#6


----------



## Tim89 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Ich hab auch mal einen Reihumschlag getätigt... |rolleyes
Hab mir 2 Daiwa Tournament Entoh 5500 und 2 Greys Aircurve 12 ft. 3lbs full Shrink gegönnt  Und um das ganze abzurunden noch 2+1 Carpsounder Roc XRS... :q

Fotos folgen wenn alles da ist


----------



## herby1 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Wir sind alle unterfischt. Und dann kommts zu solchen Exzessen! 
Ich würde euch ein paar hiervon empfehlen:




Vielleicht helfen sie ja bei euch ein wenig...


----------



## phatfunky (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Carp Expo heute [emoji16]


----------



## Tim89 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin Mooin,
wie versprochen das Bild 
War genial das erste Mal mit dem neuen Tackle am Wasser und direkt nen Karpfen


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin, nicht ganz passend zur aktuellen Wetterlage hat "Wuffi" einen neuen Schlafanzug für die kalten Frühjahres- und Herbstnächte bekommen.#6

Habe schon lange sowas komplett geschlossenes in bezahlbar gesucht. Materialqualität ist jetzt nicht umwerfend, aber für 20€ vollkommen ok, und bei intensiver Nutzung hält auch höherwertiges wahrscheinlich nur ein bis drei Saisons.
Zufällig passt hier sogar die Farbe.:q






Grüße JK


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Sieht gut aus :m


----------



## RuhrPur (31. März 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hab mir gestern Banksticks von NGT bestellt bei Fischdeal
 und vor nem Monat ca. Bissanzeiger von JRC

 Bin schon ganz gespannt :q:q


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Voll geil 

Etwas Verbrauchsmaterial im Mika-Onlineshop bestellt:






Dazu gab es gratis das hier:





Hatte echt im Vorfeld überlegt, ob ich den Handgriff mitbestelle und ob ich das Knotentool gebrauchen kann - denn derzeit missbrauche ich immer meinen Boiliebohrer, was mich schon einen gekostet hat.:vik:
Hatte mich dann in erster Linie auf Grund der Preise dagagen entschieden.
Der letzten Bestellung lag auch schon ein stimmiges Geschenk mit mehreren Euro Warenwert bei.#6

Edit: Sehe ich jetzt erst: In den Safetyclip-Promo-Packs sind auch je 5 Clips und Sleeves mehr drin als bestellt / bezahlt.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Mika hat schon gutes Zeug und einen verdammt guten Service.

Ein Kollege hat voriges Jahr bei uns am See die Spitze seiner Mika Rute gehimmelt. Seine eigene Schuld. Mika angerufen und seine Schuld gleich eingestanden. Er wollte nur wissen, ob es das Spitzenteil zum nachkaufen gibt. Keine 45 min. später stand er mit einem neuen Teil wieder am Wasser. Mika hats mal eben vorbeigebracht und nichts dafür verlangt! Geht halt nur, wenn Wasser und Firma am gleichen Ort sind. Aber welcher Händler macht das sonst?


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hatte ähnliches bei Ehmanns, ja richtig der Firma wo einige über die Reklamationsbearbeitung klagen.
Bei meinem Schlafsack ne Naht zerrissen und zur Reparatur hin geschickt, gleich bei geschrieben, dass ich die Kosten übernehme; haben die dann kostenlos fertig gemacht und 2x ohne den Versand zu berechnen zurück geschickt.#6


----------



## jkc (11. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Kacke, gerade noch nen Dreiersatz Rollen für meine bisher rollenlosen 2,25Lbs-Stöcke bestellt; leider gerade ein ganz ungünstiger Zeitpunkt, so wegen Urlaub und TÜV und so...


----------



## Chris1711 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Moin,

Hast du schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit den Haken von Mika? Was mich interessiert wären die Schärfe und die Festigkeit? Biegen die auf wie Korda oder sind das stabile Eisen?


----------



## punkarpfen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi. Ich bin zwar etwas parteiisch, was Mika Produkte angeht, aber ich versuche es mal so objektiv wie möglich auszudrücken: Da die Haken von Mika keine Teflonbeschichtung haben, biegen und brechen sie auch nicht so leicht. Mir ist bislang noch kein Haken von Mika aufgebogen oder gebrochen. Bei Fox und Korda hatte ich das schon ab und zu. Wie bei anderen Herstellern auch, würde ich aber jeden neuen Haken vor Gebrauch unter die Lupe nehmen, bzw. die Schärfe testen. Auch bei den Mika Haken schärfe ich den einen oder anderen Haken nach. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi, ich habe seit ca. 2,5 Saisons den Shakira und Xenia in 6 und 4 in Verwendung und fast komplett darauf umgestellt (die 6er sind mir inzwischen etwas klein). Von der Stabilität sind die 1A, die 4er fallen recht stark aus. Aufgebogen ist mir im Drill noch keiner und was das an geht war auch noch keiner Fehlerhaft (zumindest nicht von denen die ich beim Hänger mit 50er oder 60er Schnur gerade gezogen habe).
1 Packung von den 4er Shakira war dabei, die meine ich nicht die übliche Schärfe hatte, alle anderen waren von der Schärfe ok. Sie halten die schärfe meiner Meinung nach auch etwas länger als die mutmaßlich weicheren Korda-Haken.
Was mir auch gefällt ist, dass die ohne PTFE-Coating sind, da ich das für ein Dreckszeug halte.
Ich kaufe die gerne in größeren Mengen wenn es Angebote gibt, ich meine zuletzt hatte ich bei Gerlinger nur 1,5€ je Packung bezahlt.|kopfkrat
Der Verona gefällt mir vom ersten Eindruck auch sehr gut, ist nicht ganz so stark wie der Xenia.

Grüße JK


----------



## punkarpfen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Noch eine kurze Erklärung zum Teflon (PTFE): Zum Beschichten der Haken werden sie erneut erhitzt. Ist die Temperatur zu niedrig, hält das Teflon nicht. Ist die Temperatur zu hoch, leidet die Haltbarkeit des Hakens. In hindernisfreien Gewässern hat man in der Regel keine Probleme. Sobald aber Hindernisse wie Holz oder Kraut einen höheren Drilldruck erfordern, kann es zu Problemen führen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hi, ich war bei mindestens drei Fällen dabei, wo Haken aus Kordas Top-Serie ohne nennenswerte Belastung entweder gebrochen (2x) oder aufgebogen sind (1x), mir selber sind über Jahre hinweg auch einige (vielleicht drei) Wide Gapes ohne dazu passende Drillbelastung aufgebogen, ich habe aber alle Fische davon noch landen können.
Zudem ist das PTFE eine zukünftige Altlast, auch wenn man mit der Vermeidung von Hakenbeschichtungen wahrscheinlich nix ändert. An meinem Gewässer gab es dazu eine Umweltstraftat, bei der unser Gewässer damit verseucht wurde, weitere Fälle gehen immer wieder durch die Presse, Löschschaum ist oft der Verursacher.


Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Hey,

Danke für eure Antworten.... Das hört sich ja positiv an alles. Werde wohl mir ein paar Packungen bestellen zum probieren. Evtl kann mir jemand sagen welche Haken dem Choddy und dem Wide Gape nahe kommen. Kann das auf den Bildern schlecht erkennen. Danke schon mal vorab


----------



## punkarpfen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Katja ist der Haken, der dem Choddy nahe kommt und Xenia kommt dem Wide Gape nahe. Xenia hat aber einen dickeren/stärkeren Draht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (18. April 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*

Trotz Ostern heute schon aus GB eingetroffen.#6







Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2017)

*AW: Schaut was ich mir gekauft habe fürs Karpfenangeln*



jkc schrieb:


> Trotz Ostern heute schon aus GB eingetroffen.#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke nochmal für den Tipp, bei mir liegen jetzt die kleinen Brüder daheim.
Außerdem n gebrauchtes JRC Radar DSi-Set.
Grade bei Rollen und Bissanzeigern war die Neuanschaffung echt notwendig.
Nächsten Monat gibts dann Ruten und Pod


----------



## jkc (4. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Chris1711 (5. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

Jetzt brauchst du nicht andauernd die spomb nachfüllen


----------



## Plexus1986 (17. Oktober 2018)

für das Geld hätte man sich auch ein Futterboot besorgen können oder? Aber NICEEEE


----------



## jkc (17. Oktober 2018)

Futterboot ist vorhanden, aber dort wo die Ruten zum Einsatz kommen sollen nicht erlaubt.
Geht gut raus mit den dingern, schon Probe geworfen.

Grüße Jk


----------



## pike-81 (17. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen!
Erster Schritt zum Karpfen- / Ansitzangler. 
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hey jkc!
Als Sportex-Fan liebäugle ich auch mit der Catapult. 
Allerdings 12ft, 3,75lbs. 
Aber mal sehen, an was ich die Slammer dann letztendlich schrauben werde.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2018)

Moin, nachdem letztens die Rute eines Kollegen beim Biss stiften gegangen ist, gab es jetzt 3 Butt Bungees von Carpspot. Schon vor deren erscheinen wollte ich mir soetwas bauen, allerdings für vorn am Bissanzeiger. Das Konzept ist jedenfalls geil, auch wenn die Teile nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen sind.
Vorraussichtlich werde ich den Gummizug gegen einen farbigen ausstauschen, damit idiotensicher zu erkennen ist wenn die Teile geschlossen sind.







Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (12. November 2018)

Gibt es da nicht schon komfortablere Lösungen?
Butt lock, Butt grip, Qicklock Butt bzw. Klemme?
Wo man beim Biß halt direkt die Rute in der Hand hat...


----------



## jkc (13. November 2018)

Hm, ich denke an Langlebigkeit und Sicherheit kommt keine Klemme an die Dinger dran.
Wirklich praktikable Lösungen kenne ich nicht.
Geht schon da los, dass ich 4 Rutensätze alle mit unterschiedlichem Griff habe. Und die Aufnahmen ständig umschrauben nervt.


----------



## jkc (16. März 2019)

Moin, die Teile sind inzwischen übrigens umgebaut und haben die ersten Einsätze hinter sich. Das System ist genial.







Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. März 2019)

Sieht juuut aus. Benutzt die jedesmal? Oder fischt du so oft mit fast geschlossener Bremse damit du die brauchst ?


----------



## jkc (17. März 2019)

Moin, nein, obwohl ich grundsätzlich mit strammem Freilauf fische benutze ich die Teile nicht immer, Bzw. sie bleiben montiert, aber der Gummi wird halt nur bei Bedarf geschlossen.
Auf der anderen Seite spricht auch kaum was dagegen sie immer zu schließen, sind ja in einem Handgriff wieder offen, man muss halt nur daran denken dies auch zu tun, wenn es beißt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (17. März 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> man muss halt nur daran denken dies auch zu tun, wenn es beißt.


Da sprichst du ein großes Wort sehr gelassen aus. Denke mal, dass die Teile so manchen Fluch über die Wasser höllern lassen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, die Teile sind inzwischen übrigens umgebaut und haben die ersten Einsätze hinter sich. Das System ist genial.


Feine Sache, gerade auch die leuchtroten Bandsel, das könnte mir auch zum Köfi Angeln gut gefallen!

Vlt. sogar eine gute Sache beim Schleppangeln im Boot?
Zumindest wenn lange nichts passiert und man entspannt in der Gegend rumschauen will.


----------



## Ost Thüringer (19. März 2019)

Ich hab meine bestell liste auf google docs gemacht.
Ist einiges zusammen gekommen 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1aLBMhxp-4agwum87vypbnOCm22R3UUUHTd5NUEuYRL0/edit?usp=sharing

LG


----------



## jkc (19. März 2019)

Moin, nicht ausschließlich zum Karpfenangeln, aber eben auch. Festes Polster, gummiert und Schnallen auf der Unterseite. Was will man mehr? Nettes Gimmik mit der Regenabdeckung - wie oft habe ich mir schon nachts im Schlauchi einen nassen Arsch geholt oder versucht mir mit Notlösungen zu helfen, es muss ja nichtmal regnen, Tau schlägt sich selbst in den schönsten Sommernächten auf der Sitzbank nieder. Insgesamt macht das echt nen soliden Eindruck, habe für 16€ schlimmeres befürchtet.






GRüße JK


----------



## rhinefisher (20. März 2019)

Eine neue Karpfenrolle...


----------



## Andal (20. März 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eine neue Karpfenrolle...


Top für die ganz Dicken und sehr weit draußen!


----------



## rhinefisher (20. März 2019)

Wenn man es richtig anstellt...


----------



## Pupser (20. März 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn man es richtig anstellt...


Oi, ein Compounder. Was wird geschossen, die "fliegenden" Graser in USA?


----------



## rhinefisher (20. März 2019)

Eher Talapia und Snakehead - die schmeckem wenigstens.
Auf Tiere zu schießen die ich im Anschluß nicht esse, wäre mir zu blöd..


----------



## Pupser (20. März 2019)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eher Talapia und Snakehead - die schmeckem wenigstens.
> Auf Tiere zu schießen die ich im Anschluß nicht esse, wäre mir zu blöd..


Richtig so, das macht man nicht.


----------



## Speci.hunter (27. März 2019)

Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000 die angeblich beste Karpfenrolle für knapp über 100€ bis 150€ 

Das ich nicht lache! Bereits die 2.Rolle bestellt! Es knackt und klickt wenn man auf das hintere Gehäuse drauf drückt! Ist das bei euch ebenfalls??


----------



## Lil Torres (27. März 2019)

ist bei mir tatsächlich auch so, zumindest bei einer der drei rollen. die anderen zwei sind im futteral. gut möglich, das es bei denen auch so ist... 

ist mir bisher nie aufgefallen...


----------



## jkc (28. März 2019)

Moin, ist bei mir auch. Aber nunja, das Teil ist ne Kunststoffabdeckkappe ohne tragende Funktion...

https://fishshop.shimano.com/collections/ult14000xtd

Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (28. März 2019)

Hi, 
Ja es hat keine tragende Funktion, aber bitte.. ?! Das zeugt mir nicht von Qualität und ist für mich wirklich störend. Ist nur mein Empfinden. Auch wenn der Lauf der Rolle und andere Faktoren entscheidender sind. Mich wundert es, dass man noch nie was darüber gelesen hat.. vielleicht bin ich einfach zu pingelig


----------



## jkc (28. März 2019)

Naja, wenn man mit ner Messerspitze über die Lackierung kratz bleiben sogar Kratzer zurück. Meine Rollen hängen 98% der der Angelzeit faul auf dem Pod, in der restlichen Zeit wird gedrillt oder geworfen. An irgendeiner Abdeckung rumgedrückt habe ich in den letzten 25 Angeljahren ziemlich genau 0,0 Sekunden.
So what?

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. März 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Shimano Ultegra XTD 14000 die angeblich beste Karpfenrolle für knapp über 100€ bis 150€
> 
> Das ich nicht lache! Bereits die 2.Rolle bestellt! Es knackt und klickt wenn man auf das hintere Gehäuse drauf drückt! Ist das bei euch ebenfalls??



Nennt sich veränderte Leichtbauweise mit weniger Passgenauigkeit.
Die Vorgänger haben ebenfalls diese Kunststoffkappe, ist dort allerdings etwas anders geformt (Ausbuchtung für Wormshaft) und sitzen passgenau ohne zu klickern und klackern.
Der Funktion tuts keinen Abbruch wenns da nun klackert bei Druckaufbau, in der Praxis wird man dazu nie kommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. April 2019)

Gab es für 59,90. Konnte nicht Wiederstehen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2019)

Das sollte dieses Jahr reichen


----------



## Jason (9. April 2019)

Für jeden Boilie ein Fisch. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. April 2019)

Das würde bedeuten, die nächsten Jahre jeden Tag Karpfen, Blau, gedünstet, gebacken, frittiert etc. etc.


----------



## Trollwut (10. April 2019)

Na das schauen wir mal. Aber jeder Boilie ein Fisch könnte schon stimmen. Die Grundeln wollen ja auch satt werden


----------



## Angler2097 (10. April 2019)

Trollwut, alte Socke


----------



## Lil Torres (13. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Das sollte dieses Jahr reichen


sehr gute wahl!! warst du auf der hausmesse??


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2019)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> sehr gute wahl!! warst du auf der hausmesse??


Jo.Waren von uns aus zwar insgesamt run 600km, aber ein Kumpel wollte unbedingt hin und wir haben günstigerweise sogar über Blablacar zwei Mitfahrer gefunden, sodass die Gesamtersparnis dann doch deutlich über dem lag, was uns der Sprit gekostet hat.


----------



## pike-81 (13. April 2019)

Moinsen!
Endlich ein paar Stöcke für Karpfen gegönnt. 

Sportex FBC 12,5ft und 3 1/2 lbs

DRan kommen dann die beiden Penn Slammer 760. 

Langsam geht es voran. 

Petri


----------



## Speci.hunter (13. April 2019)

Bin auch im Kaufrausch gewesen.. 
nun kamen meine :

Drillinge Shimano Ultegras XTD 14000
Gardner GT HD 0.35
Füllschnur Daiwa Ninja 0.33

Eine schöne Packung mit vielen Kleinteile fürs Rig, sowie die vorgefertigten Ronnie/German Rigs von geminitackle.. kennt die zufällig jemand? Finde die wirklich gut und auch letztes Jahr damit gefangen. 

Forellen/Zanderrute
Daiwa Aqualite Power Float 3,90 15-50gr

Ich suche seit langem noch einen Fox MKII Swinger in ROT. Unauffindbar!


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2019)

Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Ich suche seit langem noch einen Fox MKII Swinger in ROT. Unauffindbar!





Ich habe die Tage noch überlegt ob ich meine verkaufe.


Bei mir gab's neue Schnur für's (halb)grobe:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Beste Schnur ever!


----------



## Fattony (5. Juni 2019)

Den Straßenbesen hatte ich schon vorher. Bei einem Boiliepreis von €3,108 denke ich nicht lange nach.. Fische nicht oft auf Karpfen und da reicht das vollkommen..


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. Juni 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage noch überlegt ob ich meine verkaufe.
> 
> 
> Bei mir gab's neue Schnur für's (halb)grobe:
> ...


 Habe jetzt 3 rote MkII Swinger.. was störend ist, das ein schwarzer gummipuffer fehlt und Mir eine halte Platte Fox Off Tag fehlt, ich habe nur die 3 löchrige. 

Soeben kam meine bestellte Schnur zum Forellen schleppen an. Daiwa J-Braidx8 0.10


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2019)

Die Swinger Tags kann man doch problemlos nachkaufen, die 3 löchrigen find ich absolut unpraktisch.

zb hier: https://angelzentrale.de/fox-mk2-swinger-tags-x-2-4281


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. Juni 2019)

https://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/Fox-Offset-Tags 
Diese hier habe ich. Davon brauche ich noch einen.
Frage mich sowieso wodrin unterscheiden sie sich überhaupt ? Einmal gerade und etwas geschrägt...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2019)

Bei den von dir gezeigten wird der Swingerbogen sich nicht am Pieper verklemmen können, was bei den normalen durchaus schonmal passieren kann, zumindest bei den illuminated, da im Bogen auch das Kabel rauskommt.


----------



## Zander34 (10. Juli 2019)

Geister die ich rief ... ist dieses Forum überhaupt noch am Leben ? Seit 15.juni kein post 

Also dann fang ich mal an 

-Ehmanns Pro Zone Coach III
-Ehmanns Extended Overwarp SX2Man
-Ehmanns Pro Zone Bedchair mit zusätzlichen 4.bein
-Ehmanns Pro Zone Sleeping bag 4 seasons
- Ehmanns Chair Small 
- Shimano Ultra XTD 14000


----------



## pike-81 (17. Juli 2019)

Moinsen!
Fehlen noch Banksticks oder gleich ein Rod Pod. 
Bin am grübeln...
Petri


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. Juli 2019)

Ich bevorzuge Banksticks, weniger zu schleppen halt.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Juli 2019)

Moinsen!
Geblendet vom Internet und YouTube hat mich das
Fox Ranger MK2
echt angefixt. 
Bin aber echt enttäuscht. 
Extrem viel Plastik verbaut und sehr wackelig das Teil. 

Habe mich dann doch (erstmal) für 4 Banksticks aus Edelstahl entschieden. 
Petri


----------



## jkc (25. Juli 2019)

Moin, wenn man welche benutzen kann, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nix besseres als Edelstahlbanksticks. Mein Fishcon fristet schon mehrere Jahre ein Nischendasein.

Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (20. August 2019)

Moinsen!
Ich wieder...
Was zum Anziehen für die Ruten. 
Was zum Rausziehen für die Karpfen. 
Bin gespannt, wann ich das ganze Gerödel zum 1. Mal an einen Teich schleppe...
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (20. August 2019)

Die kleinere ist für meinen Kumpel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. August 2019)

Ne Fußhupe kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## Speci.hunter (26. August 2019)

Mal wieder Kleinigkeiten und Trockenfutter bestellt. 
15kg Partikelmix 5kg halibut 
Polyleader und die Sachen auf dem Foto. Bin vorallem auf die Schnur gespannt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. August 2019)

Mit dem Fischbetäuber, die Gefahr, das sich der Karpfen vorher schon totlacht ist nicht von der Welt zu weisen.  Aber mal ehrlich, der ist doch nicht für Karpfen geeignet.


----------



## gründler (26. August 2019)

Manche knoten da auch ne Futterschaufel ran.......


----------



## geomas (26. August 2019)

^ bin ja kein „carp-expert”, aber das Ding sieht eher aus wie der Griff einer Wurfschaufel oder so (keine Ahnung, wie die Dinger heißen).

edit: der Gründler war fixxer


----------



## Speci.hunter (26. August 2019)

Das ist nur ein Griff für ne Kelle


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Ganz vom Schaufelgriff abgesehen. Ein Bekannter wurde im Frühjahr ganz saudumm von der WaPo angemacht, weil er eben keinen "Fischtöter" vorweisen konnte. Hab mir dann auch einen zugelegt. Nicht weil ich vor der WaPo solchen Respekt habe, sondern weil ich mir die Sprüche wahrscheinlich nicht gefallen ließe und dann garantiert eine Eskalation ins Haus stünde.


----------



## geomas (26. August 2019)

Nen „Fischtöter” hab ich immer dabei, für den Fall einer Kontrolle. Ist ein simpler Hammerstiel, der sich in der Praxis zum Betäuben von Fischen in „Küchengröße” als tauglich erwiesen hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. August 2019)

Ich habe es als Fischbetäuber angesehen und war eigentlich letztens mehr als erbost, als mit so nem Teil eine Portionsforelle totgestreichelt wurde. Also nicht für ungut.


----------



## Andal (26. August 2019)

Meiner ist aus Stahl gedreht und gut geeignet, so manche Atta schwer zu prellen. Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. August 2019)

Meiner besteht aus 40 cm Hochdruckreaktorrohr, verchromt, mit Blei ausgegossen. Ü100 Hecht, 1 mal reicht.


----------



## Pupser (5. September 2019)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Die kleinere ist für meinen Kumpel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der arme Hund, das Dingens hat ja nicht mal Fenster


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2019)

Nach über 3 Jahren intensivster Recherche endlich bekommen in nahezu Neuzustand und zum Schnäppchenpreis. 



Die Longbows haben damit ausgedient, kommt endlich was Vernünftiges an die Stöcke.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. September 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nach über 3 Jahren intensivster Recherche endlich bekommen in nahezu Neuzustand und zum Schnäppchenpreis. Die Longbows haben damit ausgedient, kommt endlich was Vernünftiges an die Stöcke.



Glückwunsch, vor allen das du so lange Zeit dafür investiert hast. Sehen auch sehr massiv aus.


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juli 2020)

Moinsen!

Heute meine Bestellung von Poseidon erhalten.
Wiegeschlinge, denke mal ich kann sie auch als Abhakmatte und Tragetasche mißbrauchen. 
Qualität ist überragend.
Und büschen Tüdelkram.

Außerdem schon das Shirt von Ad Verno.
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Video von den Jungs. 
Nur selber angeln ist schöner!

Petri


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2020)

Jou, die Poseidon-Carp-Care-Sachen kommen vom Material her meiner Idealvorstellung echt am nächsten. Aber der Preis.   

Viel Spaß mit dem Zeug.


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juli 2020)

@jkc 
Da hast Du recht. 
Soviel habe ich für beide Rollen zusammen nicht hingelegt.
Aber ich hoffe auch, dass das Ding halt vielseitig verwendbar ist. 

Auf diesem Wege mal ein fettes Petri Heil zu Deinen tollen Fängen.
Hast ja etliche Traumfische gepostet.


----------



## pike-81 (10. August 2020)

Moinsen!
Der erste Probeansitz hat eines gezeigt....
-Kein Bock auf die Schlepperei!
Petri


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2020)

Die Tage im Herbst sind kurz, die Zeitumstellung steht vor der Tür und die Nächte sind kalt und dunkel, ab einem gewissen Punkt gibt es da selbst für mich als Nachteule nicht mehr viel zu sehen oder was mich aus dem Zelt locken kann. Die Motivation bleibt länger erhalten, wenn die Langeweile nicht zu groß wird... Seit DVBT kostenpflichtig wurde hatte ich keine Möglichkeit mehr der Ausstrahlung im Free TV zu folgen, aber ein tragbares Gerät mit DVD-Laufwerk ist aus der Zeit davor noch vorhanden...
Zugegeben, wenn man dann nachts nochmal raus muss nachdem man 3 Folgen gesehen hat ist´s schon bisschen komisch und wenn´s hinterm Schirm im Busch raschelt geht das Kopfkino los - aber ist ja alles nur Fiktion, lol

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Oktober 2020)

Wenn der erste Zombi-Karpfen rauskommt, weiß du das es doch keine Fiktion war


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 358106
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann fehlt ja nur noch ,so was. Kann man dann,wenn es morgens hell wird,entsorgen.    









						Urinflasche Kst.Männer mit Verschl.1000ml milchig bei APONEO kaufen
					

Urinflasche Kst.Männer mit Verschl.1000ml milchig 1 St PZN 02771351 einfach online bestellen ✓ günstige Preise ✓ schnelle Lieferung ✓ kostenlose Beratung




					www.aponeo.de


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Oktober 2020)

Habe mir von Anaconda zuletzt das Rig-Book gekauft, ein ziemlich praktisches Teil, das in der Angeltasche zudem nur wenig Platz braucht! 

Ich binde mir meine Vorfächer aus unterschiedlichen Schnüren und Hakengrößen immer selbst und da bei mir sämtliche Köfis (tiefgefroren) schon aufgezogen sind,  werden doch gelegentlich (nur Einzelhaken) samt Vorfach frei, die ich dann gleich und sicher ins Rig-Book einsortiere... Glaube, da sind 15 Fächer drin, die so ähnlich aufgebaut sind, wie Hakenbriefchen... Nur das die Tütchen verschließbar sind! 

Kann das Teil nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## Speci.hunter (22. Oktober 2020)

pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Heute meine Bestellung von Poseidon erhalten.
> Wiegeschlinge, denke mal ich kann sie auch als Abhakmatte und Tragetasche mißbrauchen.
> ...



Mahlzeit,
Ich muss das nochmal aufgreifen. Die wiegeschlinge ist top, der Preis ist aber wirklich hart. Und all das nur weil es aus einer ähnlichen LkW Plane hergestellt wird ?! Oder kann mir jemand noch die weiteren Vorteile erklären?

du meintest du willst die wiegeschlinge auch als abhakmatte benutzen nur Wo hat der Fisch seinen Schutz ? Es ist doch keine Matte, dicker Boden oder sonstiges eingenäht. Also würde ich behaupten, dass man das vergessen kann.. es sei denn die haben den Sack überarbeitet


----------



## pike-81 (23. Oktober 2020)

@Speci.hunter 

Der Preis ist sehr hoch. Das stimmt. 
Dafür ist das aber auch wirklich eine super Qualität von einer kleinen, deutschen Firma. 
Als Abhakmatte hat sie sich jetzt schon ein paar mal bewährt. 
Das Material ist schon sehr stark. 
Auch kann man den Fisch damit wirklich super schonend tragen und releasen.
Es ist natürlich keine richtige Abhakmatte, da hat Poseidon sonst noch was Spezielles im Programm. Aber durchaus geeignet dafür.


----------



## jkc (9. März 2021)

Hach, ich liebe das Nerd-Dasein


----------



## jkc (19. April 2021)

Ein wenig Bastelkram, unter anderem konnte ich mich endlich dazu durchringen die Knäufe an meinen Ultegras zu tauschen.




Bimmelrudi 
Und ich habe mir den Spaß erlaubt nochmals eine Lineclip für die Infinity zu bestellen, obwohl ich ihn nicht brauche - siehe da, die Unterlegscheibe ist der Spule entsprechend abgeknipst. Kopf des Klipps ist auch etwas größer. Allerdings bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass die Feder nicht rostfrei ist (evtl auch der E-Ring nicht) und der Fummelfaktor ist nochmal deutlich höher als bei dem Klipp den ich von FR Custom habe.





Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. April 2021)

Der Clip schaut zumindest schonmal besser aus.
Ob die Feder rostfrei ist, könnte man ja mal beim Verkäufer anfragen.
Ansonsten gibt es auch Alternativen zur Selbstbesorgung...entweder fertig bei einem Anbieter oder selbst gezogen aus rostfreiem Federstahl.

Ein entsprechender Anbieter ist zb jener.

Die Knäufe gefallen mir, leider für die kleineren Modelle der Ultegra C-Serie nicht direkt anwendbar, da jene nicht geschraubt sind.

Die Teflonscheiben zwingend trocken verbauen...ich hoffe du erwartest dadurch nicht höhere Bremsleistungen. 
Lediglich das Anlaufmoment im unteren Bereich wird dadurch spürbar smoother, die Bremsleistung im oberen Bereich nimmt aber gleichzeitig dabei ab.


----------



## jkc (27. April 2021)

Danke für die Hinweise, ich habe schon die  5 am meisten genutzten Spulen seit knapp 2 Jahren meine ich auf Teflonscheiben laufen, wollte jetzt nur noch weitere nachrüsten. Meine Infinitys sind jetzt alle um die 10 Jahre alt, da sind einige Filzscheiben richtig aus der Form gelaufen, teilweise sogar richtig übel mit festfressen in der Bremskammer.

Bzgl. der Feder wollte ich wirklich nachfragen ob die rostfrei ist, habe ich aber bisher vergessen - vielleicht denke ich jetzt ja dran.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (29. April 2021)

Mehr Power.
Bisher war mein Vopi auf 6 Zellen unterwegs, zukünftig auf 8.
Ich bin gespannt wie es damit "abgeht"


----------



## vollek (29. April 2021)

Was ist das? Angeln mit Dynamit


----------



## zandertex (29. April 2021)

vollek schrieb:


> Was ist das? Angeln mit Dynamit


nur wenn falsch angeschlossen!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2021)

Nene, das ist für hochportables Elektro Fischen ...

Kann man aber auch eine Reizstrombehandlung für die Kärpfli mit machen und die Karpfenläuse wirksam abtöten.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. April 2021)

JCK, muss du deine Karpfen erst laden?


----------



## Vanner (30. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Bisher war mein Vopi auf 6 Zellen unterwegs, zukünftig auf 8.



Wenn die Motore für die Spannung ausgelegt ist, wird er gut Rennen damit.


----------



## Patrick086 (1. Mai 2021)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wenn die Motore für die Spannung ausgelegt ist, wird er gut Rennen damit.


Ist das Vopi eine Art Futterboot? Ich dachte so'n Ding soll die Karpfen anfüttern und nicht mit ihnen um die Wette schwimmen .


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Mai 2021)

Des hab ich mir zum Karpfenangeln gekauft.




Und wenn's das nicht wollen, sollen sie mir den Buckel hinabe rutschen.


----------



## Vanner (1. Mai 2021)

Patrick086 schrieb:


> Ist das Vopi eine Art Futterboot?



Ja, ist ein Futterboot.


----------



## pike-81 (18. September 2021)

Moinsen!
Kleines Such- und Ratespiel.
Was hat er sich gegönnt?
Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2021)

Marker Sticks oder wie man die nennt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2021)

Jetzt sag nicht "Den Hund"


----------



## pike-81 (18. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt sag nicht "Den Hund"


Hi Vincent!
Nee, der spürt schon länger das Flossenwild für mich auf. 
Aber er ist auf die Neuanschaffung fixiert.


----------



## jkc (18. September 2021)

Untersee-Futterboot?


----------



## pike-81 (19. September 2021)

Hi Jkc fast richtig.
Hinten links im Bild pflügt ein RT4 durch die Wasserwüste beim Mappen.


----------



## Vanner (19. September 2021)

Ach das soll ein Futterboot sein, okay. Wollte schon schreiben, dass ich schon kleinere Markerposen gesehen habe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2021)

Jetzt seh ichs auch. Leicht links zwischen den beiden Posen, optisch gesehen


----------



## pike-81 (24. September 2021)

Hier nochmal etwas besser getroffen:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2022)

Heute angekommen, Led Lenser ML6 fürs Zelt oder draußen bei Dunkelheit. Junge, das Teil ist noch viel kleiner als vermutet. Hammer geil!


----------



## Mescalero (9. August 2022)

Immer schön ausm Zelt holen vor dem Einpacken! Sonst suchst du dich später dumm und dämlich. 

Habe ich mal gehört...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2022)

Da kann ich nen Lied von singen...Erster Einsatz meiner Delkim Sounderbar... Plötzlich war sie weg, ich so "Fuck"... Ja, im Bivy vergessen gehabt  

Zum Glück ist sie nicht rausgefallen sondern hing noch in der Bivytasche


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2022)

Savage Gear Thruster 36lbs, mit Batterie dann wieder gute 20kg mehr auf der Karre  





	

		
			
		

		
	
Preis-Leistung macht aber zunächst mal nen sehr guten Eindruck, wenn ich bedenke, dass die Batterieklemmen so 15 bis 20€ kommen und meines Wissens sonst niemand beilegt und vor dem Hintergrund, dass sonne Echolotstange nach dieser Bauart rd. 80 bis 100€ kommt; Dann zahlt man hier für den Motor um die 50€.
Zusätzlicher Scherbolzen liegt bei, + Kunststofftool zum anziehen der Proppellernut, Stand jetzt gibt's da wenig zu meckern, jetzt muss das Ding nur den Langzeittest bestehen...man wirbt damit, dass Ersatzteile vorgehalten werden, ist ja auch schonmal was.
Aber warum zum Teufel ragt das Schraubenblatt nen guten Zentimeter über die Finne hinaus?

Grüße


----------



## silverfish (12. Oktober 2022)

Schaut sehr gut aus !


----------



## bic zip (13. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Savage Gear Thruster 36lbs, mit Batterie dann wieder gute 20kg mehr auf der Karre
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420820
> 
> ...


 
Damit man die beworbenen Ersatzteile auch los wird   

Dürfen jetzt am Vereinssee auch E Motoren verwenden und ich habe auch schon damit geliebäugelt.

Die Motoren sind ja bezahlbar.
Wenn die Batterien nur nicht so teuer wären (jedenfalls die kleinen,leichten)


----------



## Justin123 (13. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Damit man die beworbenen Ersatzteile auch los wird
> 
> Dürfen jetzt am Vereinssee auch E Motoren verwenden und ich habe auch schon damit geliebäugelt.
> 
> ...


Je nach Seegröße könnten dir hier doch schon ganz locker ein 36 oder 55 Ah Lifepo4 langen?!  Gibts bei Carplounge für 3 oder 400.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja, ist halt zu teuer   
Von der 55er für 250?€ nicht high C Variante hätte ich 2 genommen, aber die gibt's ja nicht mehr, wofür brauche ich high C wenn meine Nutzung von Handy laden bis gemächlich Emotor tuckern geht? 

Grüße


----------



## Justin123 (13. Oktober 2022)

Naja zu teuer ist relativ, allein der größen und vorallen Gewichtsunterschied ist es mir schon wert. Wer einmal Blei und einmal Lifepo4 geschleppt hat weiß wovon ich rede. Auch sonst nutze ich diese Batterien für alles mögliche und ich hab die Option bzw ich nutze es auch die Teile unterwegs mit Solar zu laden. Und wenn man mal schaut so eine 100Ah Versogerbattiere kostet auch um die 100 Euro aufwärts und nen 55er Lifepo kann man grob gesagt damit vergleichen von der Leistung her, hält aber einfach viel länger, son Blei Ding hast du in einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung und Laden doch meist schon (fast komplett) geschrottet. Son Lifepo hält im Prinzip "ewig"

Aber das muss natürlich am Ende jeder für sich selbst entscheiden auch je nach Einsatzzweck, Nutzungsdauer oder häufigkeit.


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> ... hält aber einfach viel länger, son Blei Ding hast du in einem Jahr intensiver Nutzung und Laden doch meist schon (fast komplett) geschrottet. Son Lifepo hält im Prinzip "ewig"


Weit verbreitete Meinung, entspricht den Datenblättern der Batterien und meiner Erfahrung nach aber einfach nicht der Wahrheit.
Bei Entladung auf 20, 30% Restkapazität schafft eine AGM z.B. noch mehrere hundert Ladezyklen, die ich im nicht gewerblichen Bereich vermultich niemals benötigen werde.
Meine größte und älteste AGM mit 90Ah ist inzwischen über 10 Jahre alt (genaues Alter müsste ich nachsehen), bewusst genutzt / gepflegt, ohne bisher spürbaren Kapaziatätsverlust, ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die nichtmal 100x geladen wurde.
Optimale Lebensdauer erreicht ein Lithiumakku bei Nutzung zwischen 20 und 80% Ladezustand, das sind auch nur 60% nutzbare Kapazität, ich kenne die rechnerischen Vergleiche zu Genüge, nur keine realitätsnahen.
Nicht abstreitbar ist natürlich der Gewischtsvorteil, gerade beim Karfpenangeln in meinem Fall aber nicht relevant, ob ich 100 oder 110kg auf der Karre habe macht da keinen wirklichen Unterschied.
Wenn meine Batterien von 20, 45 und 90Ah denn irgendwann ihren Geist aufgeben denke ich auch über Lithiumtechnik nach, bis dahin buckel ich und fahre preisgünstig. 


Grüße


----------



## Justin123 (14. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Weit verbreitete Meinung, entspricht den Datenblättern der Batterien und meiner Erfahrung nach aber einfach nicht der Wahrheit.
> Bei Entladung auf 20, 30% Restkapazität schafft eine AGM z.B. noch mehrere hundert Ladezyklen, die ich im nicht gewerblichen Bereich vermultich niemals benötigen werde.
> Meine größte und älteste AGM mit 90Ah ist inzwischen über 10 Jahre alt (genaues Alter müsste ich nachsehen), bewusst genutzt / gepflegt, ohne bisher spürbaren Kapaziatätsverlust, ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die nichtmal 100x geladen wurde.
> Optimale Lebensdauer erreicht ein Lithiumakku bei Nutzung zwischen 20 und 80% Ladezustand, das sind auch nur 60% nutzbare Kapazität, ich kenne die rechnerischen Vergleiche zu Genüge, nur keine realitätsnahen.
> ...


Deswegen schrieb ich im im prinzip "ewig" kommt auch hier auf den Umgang an und sicherlich gibts auch normale Batterien die länger als ein Jahr durchhalten aber wie du schon schreibst kommt es eben auch auf die Ladezyklen, sprich die Nutzung an. Wenn du schreibst die Batterie ist 10 Jahre alt und hat keine 100 Ladezyklen ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das die noch lebt, mal grob runter gerechnet sind das pro jahr keine 10 mal Laden bzw nutzen. 

Bei mir kommts auch eben mal vor das ich meine Batterien 20,30,40.50? mal im Jahr lade. Das meine ich mit intensiver Nutzung. Benutze die halt für alles, Handy Drohne, Futterbootakkus, Fernbedienung Futterboot, Tablet, Kopflampe, Kompressorkühlbox, E- Motor, Deeper usw


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Savage Gear Thruster 36lbs, mit Batterie dann wieder gute 20kg mehr auf der Karre
> 
> Aber warum zum Teufel ragt das Schraubenblatt nen guten Zentimeter über die Finne hinaus?


da sieht man mal nett den Level des Nachdenkens bei der Entwicklung von sowas   

Da musst du wohl nachbessern, 3 Bohrlöcher + Edelstahlschrauben in die Finne und ein Stückchen Alu-Opferplatte dranmachen,
dass sollte bei öfter mal gerammten Steinen sehr sinnreich helfen.


----------



## Justin123 (14. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Weit verbreitete Meinung, entspricht den Datenblättern der Batterien und meiner Erfahrung nach aber einfach nicht der Wahrheit.
> Bei Entladung auf 20, 30% Restkapazität schafft eine AGM z.B. noch mehrere hundert Ladezyklen, die ich im nicht gewerblichen Bereich vermultich niemals benötigen werde.
> Meine größte und älteste AGM mit 90Ah ist inzwischen über 10 Jahre alt (genaues Alter müsste ich nachsehen), bewusst genutzt / gepflegt, ohne bisher spürbaren Kapaziatätsverlust, ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass die nichtmal 100x geladen wurde.
> Optimale Lebensdauer erreicht ein Lithiumakku bei Nutzung zwischen 20 und 80% Ladezustand, das sind auch nur 60% nutzbare Kapazität, ich kenne die rechnerischen Vergleiche zu Genüge, nur keine realitätsnahen.
> ...


Musste vorhin los auf Arbeit und muss hier nochmal eben einklinken, das mit den 20,30 Prozent bei einer AGM ist definitiv Mist, Mehr als 50 Prozent entladung schadet einer AGM Blei auf jeden Fall und bei 20 bis 30 Prozent ist die Batterie tiefenentladen und in den meisten fällen Schrott und macht sicher keine 100 Ladezyklen mehr mit, warhscheinlich nichtmal mehr einen. Bei Lifepo hast du grob 3000 + Ladezyklen, auch hier natürlich je nach Umgang kann das selbstverständlich variieren.

Und die 60 Prozent von denen du sprichst sind 60 Prozent mehr nutzbare Kapazität gegenüber eines Bleiakkus und nicht nur nutzbare 60 Prozent des Lifepo Akkus










						LiFePO4 Akkus sind günstiger als Bleiakkus. Wirklich!
					

Money, money, money… … wie oft erleben wir genau das:  Ein Kunde ruft an und möchte zu einem LiFePO4 Akku Informationen. Selbstverständlich auch zum Pr




					www.jubatec.eu
				




Hier gibts zwei gute Grafiken dazu


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2022)

Erster Googletreffer sagt 400 bis 500 Ladezyklen bei 80% Entladung, so in der Größenordnung ist es auch bei der von mir verwendeten Batterie angegeben, vielleicht auch nur 300, aber in jedem Fall mehr als genug.


			https://www.victronenergy.de/upload/documents/Datasheet-GEL-and-AGM-Batteries-DE.pdf


----------



## Justin123 (14. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Erster Googletreffer sagt 400 bis 500 Ladezyklen bei 80% Entladung, so in der Größenordnung ist es auch bei der von mir verwendeten Batterie angegeben, vielleicht auch nur 300, aber in jedem Fall mehr als genug.
> 
> 
> https://www.victronenergy.de/upload/documents/Datasheet-GEL-and-AGM-Batteries-DE.pdf


Eine AGM Deep Cycle Batterie ist nicht gleich eine AGM. Dann müssen wir jetzt erstmal klären ob du Eingangs von einer AGM oder einer AGM Deep Cycle gesprochen hast. Geschrieben hast du AGM und da kommst du mit den Werten die du angegben hast nunmal nicht hin.

Es geht in dem von dir verlinkten Datenblatt zwar explizit um die Batterien von Victron und Victron ist ein renormierter Hersteller und wenn du dir mal anschaust was eine Deep Cycle AGM von Victron in 100 Ah kostet dann weißt du warum ich dir jetzt sage das du das nicht mit einer herkömmlichen AGM (deep Cycle) vergleichen kannst, da wird kein billig scheiß verbaut. Deep Cycle AGM Batterien anderer Hersteller haben zwar in etwa die selben Entladewerte aber hier muss man dann natürlich auch schauen wo welche Qualität verbaut ist und es ist und bleibt nunmal eben keine herkömmliche AGM. Diese Deep Cycle Batterien sind dafür gemacht auch mal tiefer entladen zu werden, wie es der Name Deep Cycle erahnen lässt, als eine normale Blei, Gel oder AGM. Deshalb auch der hohe Preis. Lohnt sich aber erstrecht nicht im Vergleich zu Lifepo wenn man sich Gewicht, Maße und Preis davon anschaut.

Sprachst du aber von einer AGM Deep Cycle verstehe ich erst recht nicht wie du von preisgünstig sprechen kannst?

"Noname" AGM Deep Cycle Batterien 100ah bekomst du ab ca 120-130 Euro, eher 180 aufwärts.
Die Victron kostet um die 350.

Das ist nun nur ein Beispiel um sich die kosten vor augen zu halten:

100Ah Victron Deep Cycle für 350 Euro mit 32 Kilo Gewicht (von mir aus auch eine andere Marke für ~200 Euro) 
Oder nen 55er Lifepo mit dem du im prinzip die gleiche Leistung oder besser hast für 400 Euro aber nur 7 Kilo wiegt, kleiner ist und im Normalfall ein leben lang hält.


----------

